# Youtube wird keine Verschwörungstheorie-Videos mehr empfehlen



## Darkmoon76 (25. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Youtube wird keine Verschwörungstheorie-Videos mehr empfehlen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Youtube wird keine Verschwörungstheorie-Videos mehr empfehlen*


----------



## MrFob (25. Januar 2019)

Damit ist die Sache klar! Youtube ist Teil einer Verschwoerung gegen Verschwoerungstheoretiker!!!!! RESIST!!!


----------



## ICamus (25. Januar 2019)

Dabei sind das mit die lustigsten Videos.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Januar 2019)

Ganz klar, dahinter stecken die Illuminaten, die Freimaurer, die NASA, die Juden, die Echsenmenschen, Jesuiten und  die Pharma-Lobby. VON DENEN WIRD YOUTUBE NÄMLICH IM HINTERGRUND GESTEUERRRT!!!!!!!


----------



## schokoeis (25. Januar 2019)

Schade. ab und zu mal ne Runde Flacherde bringt mich durchaus zum Lachen


----------



## McDrake (25. Januar 2019)

Mein Lieblingstyp GEGEN die Theorien
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRtsZ5Iak9wSLsQLQ3XOAeA


----------



## Shredhead (25. Januar 2019)

Und wer entscheidet, was "Verschwörungstheorien" und "schädigende Falschinformationen" sind? Willkommen in der Soypunk Dystopie, liebe Leute! Die Konzerne übernehmen Stück für Stück die Macht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (25. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet, was "Verschwörungstheorien" und "schädigende Falschinformationen" sind? Willkommen in der Soypunk Dystopie, liebe Leute! Die Konzerne übernehmen Stück für Stück die Macht.



Die Erde ist flach und Flugzeuge verstreuen Chemtrails. 

Rätselfrage: Sind das Fakten? Oder nur Verschwörungstheorien und Falschinformationen?


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2019)

Also keine Videos mehr von irgendwelchen Umweltnazis. Das ist schon mal gut.


----------



## Loosa (25. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet, was "Verschwörungstheorien" und "schädigende Falschinformationen" sind? Willkommen in der Soypunk Dystopie, liebe Leute! Die Konzerne übernehmen Stück für Stück die Macht.



Früher™ waren Redaktionen dafür da den größten Mist auszusortieren. Unter anderem.

Wenn Youtube solchen Schwachsinn nicht mehr empfiehlt ist das nicht viel anders. Wäre eh höchste Zeit, dass die für den Content mal etwas Verantwortung übernehmen. Ansehen kann man es sich ja trotzdem, wenn es denn sein muss. Es wird halt nur nicht gepusht.


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet, was "Verschwörungstheorien" und "schädigende Falschinformationen" sind? Willkommen in der Soypunk Dystopie, liebe Leute! Die Konzerne übernehmen Stück für Stück die Macht.



das entscheiden die Leute mit Hirn


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Erde ist flach und Flugzeuge verstreuen Chemtrails.
> 
> Rätselfrage: Sind das Fakten? Oder nur Verschwörungstheorien und Falschinformationen?


Gibt es denn bei entsprechenden Verschwörungstheorien _unumstößliche _Gegen*fakten*? Oder ist das "nur" die nach bisherigen(!) Erkenntnissen beste Theorie(!), die die meisten Ungereimtheiten beseitigt?
Wenn man wirklich objektiv vorgeht, ist es mitunter nur Letzteres. 

Und rein theoretisch könnte an irgendeiner Verschwörungstheorie durchaus was dran sein. Was dann auf uns erstmal so wirkt wie im Mittelalter die Behauptung Galileos, die Erde würde sich um die Sonne drehen.

Daher ist das Zensieren von Alternativmeinungen und -theorien mindestens kritisch zu sehen, denn auch doofe und falsche Theorien bereichern den wissenschaftlichen Diskurs.
Fraglich ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch, wer denn nach welchen Kriterien entscheidet, was nun eine solche "Verschwörungstheorie" ist und was nicht.

Viele Verschwörungstheorien sind dennoch leicht zu widerlegen (flache Erde vs. Photos verschiedener(!) internationaler Mächte aus diversen Blickwinkeln auf die Erde oder Chemtrails, die uns umbringen sollen, um die Macht von "denen da oben" zu vergrößern ... wofür sie eigentlich möglichst viele Menschen  brauchen müßten, die sie dann in ihrem Sinne lenken können. Was wiederum schlecht geht, wenn alle tot sind ... ).


----------



## nuuub (25. Januar 2019)

> Also keine Videos mehr von irgendwelchen Umweltnazis. Das ist schon mal gut.



Wäre dafür. 

Diese ganzen Videos dass man mit Dieselfahrverboten, Windkraftwerken und Elektrofahrzeugen die Umwelt retten kann, verschwenden nur Platz im Internet. ^^



> das entscheiden die Leute mit Hirn



Und wer entscheidet wer ein Hirn hat?

Oder, ganz altmodisch, Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?


----------



## Loosa (25. Januar 2019)

Bei einem Eumel-Kanal wie Youtube? Da wäre selbst die Bild-Redaktion ein Fortschritt. 

Da macht YT mal einen winzeligen Schritt in Richtung verantwortungsbewusste Medienplattform, und schon wird der Untergang der Demokratie heraufbeschworen. Kleiner geht wohl nicht.


----------



## Worrel (25. Januar 2019)

Sagt mal, wer spielt bei euch eigentlich den Übersetzer?

Wie wird denn aus 
_"borderline" videos that come close to violating community guidelines _​ein
_Videos, welche die Community Guidelines nur streifen _?​
Eine korrekte Übersetzung wäre in etwa:
_grenzwertige Videos, die nahe daran sind, die Community Richtlinien zu verletzen_​
Unter 
_Videos, welche die Community Guidelines nur streifen _​kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt, nichts vorstellen. Wenn man jetzt eine passende Richtlinie à la _"Du sollst keine Falschaussagen verbreiten"_ nimmt, wie soll da das _"Streifen" _aussehen? Da ist _"verstoßen" _doch bei weitem das passendere Wort.


Und 
_so-called miracle cures for major illnesses_​sind auch keine 
_Wunder*heiler*_,​sondern _Wunder*heilmittel* _oder -_therapien_.


Interessant wäre auch noch:
_you'll still see [those videos] in your recommendations if a channel you subscribe to publishes such content._​- man bekommt solche Videos also immer noch empfohlen, wenn man den Kanal abonniert hat, der diese Videos hochlädt.


----------



## Shredhead (25. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Bei einem Eumel-Kanal wie Youtube? Da wäre selbst die Bild-Redaktion ein Fortschritt.
> 
> Da macht YT mal einen winzeligen Schritt in Richtung verantwortungsbewusste Medienplattform, und schon wird der Untergang der Demokratie heraufbeschworen. Kleiner geht wohl nicht.



Facebook und Google haben Vorurteile und absichtlichen Missbrauch gegen Konservative bereits offiziell zugegeben und es wurden interne Mails geleakt, in denen die Leute sich abstimmen um politische Gegner mundtot zu machen. Nein, kleiner geht nicht.


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Januar 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet wer ein Hirn hat?



Er hier!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Z4x1RGxShE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Loosa (25. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gibt es denn bei entsprechenden Verschwörungstheorien _unumstößliche _Gegen*fakten*? Oder ist das "nur" die nach bisherigen(!) Erkenntnissen beste Theorie(!), die die meisten Ungereimtheiten beseitigt?
> Wenn man wirklich objektiv vorgeht, ist es mitunter nur Letzteres.



Ich glaube ein grundlegender Fehler ist es, das Verschwörungszeug als Theorie zu bezeichnen. Echte Theorien sind von vielen Seiten nachgeprüfte Aussagen. Die gesamte (naturwissenschaftliche) Forschung beruht darauf, eine Behauptung in den Raum zu stellen, die dann von allen Anderen erstmal versucht wird zu widerlegen.
Die größten Durchbrüche der Wissenschaft hatten als größten Feind immer erstmal die eigenen Kollegen. Bis sich, oft erst nach Jahren oder Jahrzehnten, herausstellt, dass sie sich wissenschaftlich eben nicht widerlegen lassen. 

Wenn schon, dann sind es Verschwörungsthesen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (25. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und rein theoretisch könnte an irgendeiner Verschwörungstheorie durchaus was dran sein. Was dann auf uns erstmal so wirkt wie im Mittelalter die Behauptung Galileos, die Erde würde sich um die Sonne drehen.



Ich sehe da einen Unterschied: Galileo hat nicht einfach etwas behauptet. Er hat seine Behauptung auf einen Nachweis gestützt. Wissenschaftliches Arbeiten und so. Eine Verschwörungstheorie, die das tut; also mit Fakten, Quellen und logisch konsistenten Schlussfolgerungen zu arbeiten lässt sich von einer, die es nicht tut leicht abgrenzen. Und erstere ist von einer Regel wie dieser gar nicht betroffen.


----------



## Loosa (25. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Facebook und Google haben Vorurteile und absichtlichen Missbrauch gegen Konservative bereits offiziell zugegeben und es wurden interne Mails geleakt, in denen die Leute sich abstimmen um politische Gegner mundtot zu machen. Nein, kleiner geht nicht.



Das wäre mir neu. 
Bis auf die eine Klage aus der nichts wurde. Hast du da genauere Infos?

Aber waren wir nicht eben noch bei Verschwörungstheorien? Was hat das mit Konservativen zu tun?


----------



## MrFob (25. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu.
> Bis auf die eine Klage aus der nichts wurde. Hast du da genauere Infos?
> 
> Aber waren wir nicht eben noch bei Verschwörungstheorien? Was hat das mit Konservativen zu tun?



Na die Theorie ist halt, dass Google und Facebook sich gegen sie verschworen haben.


----------



## nuuub (25. Januar 2019)

> Er hier!



Na hoffentlich nicht.

Der Typ ist so voll gepumpt mit Drogen, dass er sich wahrscheinlich am nächsten Tag nicht mal daran erinnern konnte. Die Pupillen sind so groß wie Untertassen ^^


----------



## Xanbor (26. Januar 2019)

Meine liebste Verschwörungstheorie ist ja, das die Amis nie auf dem Mond gewesen wären. Die kann man ja sooo leicht widerlegen. Man erinnere sich - 1969 - mitten im kalten Krieg, atomares Wettrüsten zwischen Nato und Sowjetunion, Wettrennen um die erste Mondlandung. Radarpeilung ist schon lange erfunden. Was glaubt ihr, was los gewesen wäre, hätten die Sowjetsn festgestellt, dass die Funkwellen nicht vom Mond, sondern von irgendwo im Amiland gekommen wäre? Die Amis hätten sich über Jahre Hohn und Spott gesichert. Weiter Gegenbeweise eigentlich nicht nötig, oder glaubt jemand tatsächlich, die Amis hätten die Sowjets bestochen und die hätten sich so einen politischen Seitenhieb entgehen lassen?


----------



## Shredhead (26. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu.
> Bis auf die eine Klage aus der nichts wurde. Hast du da genauere Infos?
> 
> Aber waren wir nicht eben noch bei Verschwörungstheorien? Was hat das mit Konservativen zu tun?



Es gibt einen konzertierten Angriff in allen San Francisco basierten großen Tech-Unternehmen um konservative und libertäre Stimmen zu unterdrücken und zu bannen. Hier ein paar Beispiele:
https://americanlookout.com/leaked-emails-show-google-engineer-tried-to-censor-terrorist-republican-marsha-blackburn/
https://gizmodo.com/former-facebook-workers-we-routinely-suppressed-conser-1775461006http://
Weitere Beispiele ist das Patreon Debakel, PayPal bannt Leute für politische Ansichten (und nicht nur "Nazis"), Twitter bannt und schattenbannt Konservative. Als gute und sorgfältige Quelle würde ich dir Tim Pool empfehlen




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yn2Rf0h8tc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


americanthinker scheint konservativ zu sein, gizmodo ist jedoch links, nur dass du weißt wo die verlinkten Quellen herkommen. Tim Pool ist links-libertär.

Und bevor du jetzt mit "das sind Privatunternehmen, die dürfen das" kommst, überlege mal, welche Macht diese Unternehmen haben, welchen gigantischen Einfluss auf Informationsfluss und Austausch. Erst haben sie die Rechtsextremen gebannt, dann die Shitposter, jetzt gehen sie gegen "Verschwörungstheoretiker" vor. Wann wirst du dran sein? Und außerdem:
https://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/kultur/diverses/Wahre-Verschwoerungstheorien/story/26337873
Nur weil es "Verschwörungstheorien" sind, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sie unwahr sind. So etwas gehört nicht gebannt, unterdrückt oder sonstwie unsichtbar gemacht, sowas gehört mit Fakten widerlegt, egal ob Holocaustleugner, oder Flat-Earth oder Chemtrail-Spinnereien. 
Und ganz zum Schluss, so als Sahnehäubchen, ist Redefreiheit ein Menschenrecht. Die deutschen Gesetze sind in der Hinsicht sowieso eine Perversion.


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Meine liebste Verschwörungstheorie ist ja, das die Amis nie auf dem Mond gewesen wären. Die kann man ja sooo leicht widerlegen. Man erinnere sich - 1969 - mitten im kalten Krieg, atomares Wettrüsten zwischen Nato und Sowjetunion, Wettrennen um die erste Mondlandung. Radarpeilung ist schon lange erfunden. Was glaubt ihr, was los gewesen wäre, hätten die Sowjetsn festgestellt, dass die Funkwellen nicht vom Mond, sondern von irgendwo im Amiland gekommen wäre? Die Amis hätten sich über Jahre Hohn und Spott gesichert. Weiter Gegenbeweise eigentlich nicht nötig, oder glaubt jemand tatsächlich, die Amis hätten die Sowjets bestochen und die hätten sich so einen politischen Seitenhieb entgehen lassen?



hach ja Mondlandung, die ist eigentlich Symtphomatisch für alle Verschwörungsgeschwurbel wo man merkt wie wenig Ahnung einer hat von Technik, Physik, Fotografieren
Ich habe hier ein Buch das sich mit dem Apollo Guidance Computer beschäftigt und das erste Kapitel beginnt damit, dass erstmal über Rechenleistung geredet wird, weil viele einfach keine Vorstellung haben von Geschwindigkeit und naja, wer mal Kerbal Space Program gespielt hat käme auch weniger auf die Idee zu behaupten man könnte nie zum Mun fliegen, da es eben nicht so viel Rechenenergie braucht um zu wissen dass man nur zu einem Bestimmten Punkt, in einem bestimmten Winkel für X Sekunden gas geben muss

Btw,: Die Mondlandungslügelüge kam von einem rechten Flatearther und so kann man sich ja auch immer noch seine täglichen Lügen von den Nazis von Infowars abholen wenn man nicht mehr den schwachsinn auf YT zu sehen bekommt


----------



## ICamus (26. Januar 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> das entscheiden die Leute mit Hirn



Da freut sich der Deutsche wieder, er muss noch weniger selber denken.


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Da freut sich der Deutsche wieder, er muss noch weniger selber denken.



ach naja, seien wir doch mal ehrlich, aber seit wann sind die am Denken interessiert die sich sowas anschauen
Siehe der Blödsinn um den 11. September und das Kerosin nie so heiß werden kann das Stahl schmilz ... ist ja nicht so das man beim Schmieden Werkstücke schmilzt um die Formbar zu machen


----------



## LostViking (26. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Nur weil es "Verschwörungstheorien" sind, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass sie unwahr sind. So etwas gehört nicht gebannt, unterdrückt oder sonstwie unsichtbar gemacht, sowas gehört mit Fakten widerlegt, egal ob Holocaustleugner, oder Flat-Earth oder Chemtrail-Spinnereien.
> Und ganz zum Schluss, so als Sahnehäubchen, ist Redefreiheit ein Menschenrecht. Die deutschen Gesetze sind in der Hinsicht sowieso eine Perversion.



Holocaustleugnern kommt man nicht mit Fakten sondern einer 5 jährigen Freiheitsstrafe. Punkt, Schluss aus und Ende. 
Und das mit der Meinungsfreiheit: Die wird beim Holocaust leugnen (zu recht) ausgehebelt da die Würde der damaligen Opfer verletzt wird (Artikel 1 und so).


----------



## TAOO (26. Januar 2019)

So ein absoluter Schwachsinn ! Das alleine ist für mich schon wieder eine Verschwörung, Youtube muss gebannt werden. Wo bleibt da die freie Meinungsäußerung, und das in Zeiten von'Fake News. So ist das richtig, immer auf die kleinen, und außerdem woher wollen die wissen das manche Dinge nicht doch so passiert sind, oder gar Wahr oder falsch sind . Prima Youtube'weiter machen, find ich jedenfalls nicht richtig .


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2019)

Rassismus und Lügen sind keine Meinung


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Januar 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> *Rassismus* und Lügen sind keine Meinung



Sehe ich auch so. Die ganze Deutschenfeindlichkeit zum Beispiel oder die hetze gegen den weißen Mann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Gibt es denn bei entsprechenden Verschwörungstheorien _unumstößliche _Gegen*fakten*? Oder ist das "nur" die nach bisherigen(!) Erkenntnissen beste Theorie(!), die die meisten Ungereimtheiten beseitigt?
> Wenn man wirklich objektiv vorgeht, ist es mitunter nur Letzteres.


In der Regel gibt es die, ja. Zumindest für die beliebtesten Verschwörungstheorien (BRD GmbH, Chemtrails, Flat Earth usw.). ^^ 




Worrel schrieb:


> Daher ist das Zensieren von Alternativmeinungen und -theorien mindestens kritisch zu sehen, denn auch doofe und falsche Theorien bereichern den *wissenschaftlichen Diskurs*.
> Fraglich ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch, wer denn nach welchen Kriterien entscheidet, was nun eine solche "Verschwörungstheorie" ist und was nicht.


Die meisten Verschwörungstheoretiker sind keine Wissenschaftler oder hochgebildete Menschen. Da kannst du keinen wissenschaftlichen Diskurs erwarten.  



Worrel schrieb:


> Viele Verschwörungstheorien sind dennoch leicht zu widerlegen (flache Erde vs. Photos verschiedener(!) internationaler Mächte aus diversen Blickwinkeln auf die Erde oder Chemtrails, die uns umbringen sollen, um die Macht von "denen da oben" zu vergrößern ... wofür sie eigentlich möglichst viele Menschen  brauchen müßten, die sie dann in ihrem Sinne lenken können. Was wiederum schlecht geht, wenn alle tot sind ... ).


Chemtrails sollen uns ja nicht umbringen, sondern uns manipulieren und unsere Gedanken kontrollieren.


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein grundlegender Fehler ist es, das Verschwörungszeug als Theorie zu bezeichnen. Echte Theorien sind von vielen Seiten nachgeprüfte Aussagen. [...]
> Wenn schon, dann sind es Verschwörungsthesen.


Wikipedia sagt:
_Eine Theorie ist im Allgemeinen eine durch Denken gewonnene Erkenntnis im Gegensatz zum durch Erfahrung gewonnenen Wissen.[...]
Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch wird die Bezeichnung Theorie oftmals mit der unbewiesenen These gleichgesetzt._​
Im wissenschaftlichen Bereich sieht das anders aus, aber die meisten Verschwörungstheoretiker sind ja keine Wissenschaftler und haben auch keine solchen als typisches Publikum. 



OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich sehe da einen Unterschied: Galileo hat nicht einfach etwas behauptet.


Am Anfang *jeder *Theorie steht erstmal eine Behauptung.

zB bei der Relativitätstheorie: _"Die Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist überall konstant"_ ist zuerst einmal eine Behauptung, eine Idee gewesen, wie man ein bestimmtes Phänomen besser erklären kann. Danach muß man sich natürlich damit auseinandersetzen, was diese Behauptung für Auswirkungen hat, ob es Gegenexperimente gibt etc



Shredhead schrieb:


> Und ganz zum Schluss, so als Sahnehäubchen, ist Redefreiheit ein Menschenrecht. Die deutschen Gesetze sind in der Hinsicht sowieso eine Perversion.


Aha. Wieso das?
Du darfst hierzulande keine Beleidigung, Rufmord, Verleumdung und Holocaustleugnung betreiben. Das war's im Prinzip.

Was man durchaus kritisieren könnte: wie nicht-staatliche Organisationen mit der Meinungsfreiheit umgehen, wenn zB jemand bei YouTube aus den Empfehlungen gestrichen wird, weil er Verschwörungstheorien verbreitet. 
Da müßte der Staat ggfalls mal genau hinschauen, ob in dieser Größenordnung noch das _Hausrecht _gilt, oder ob das schon eher den Aspekt eines _öffentlichen Raumes_ hat. Schließlich ist YouTube trotz dailymotion, vimeo & Co ja immer noch die ungekrönte No.1 der Video Plattformen im Netz.

Im realen öffentlichen Raum (zB auf dem Marktplatz deiner Stadt) kannst du aber jederzeit straffrei deine Meinung sagen. Und das ist de facto Meinungsfreiheit.



LostViking schrieb:


> Holocaustleugnern kommt man nicht mit Fakten sondern einer 5 jährigen Freiheitsstrafe. Punkt, Schluss aus und Ende.
> Und das mit der Meinungsfreiheit: Die wird beim Holocaust leugnen (zu recht) ausgehebelt da die Würde der damaligen Opfer verletzt wird (Artikel 1 und so).


Aha. Und wie paßt das damit zusammen, daß ich völlig ungestraft Vergewaltigungen, Kindesmißbrauch, Verstümmelungen etc leugnen darf?

Und vor allem: Was bringt das?
Die Personen, die eine Holocaustleugnung aussprechen wollen, werden dies auch unmißverständlich klarmachen, selbst, wenn sie sich um den konkreten Ausspruch sprachlich herummanövrieren.
Diejenigen sind bei einer Abschaffung des Gesetzes leichter zu identifizieren und in ihren Privatversammlungen gehört das wahrscheinlich eh "zum guten Ton", ab und zu zB als "Running Gag" mal den Holocaust zu leugnen.

Das klingt jetzt zwar hart mit der Formulierung als "Running Gag", aber sowas passiert schneller als man manchmal denkt. In unserer WoW Gilde (die ansonsten zu 95% frei von politischen Themen ist) war letztens der Begriff "umhitlern" im TS ein Running Gag (als Synonym für "zergen").

Ich bin dafür, daß diejenigen, die sowas sagen wollen, das auch sagen dürfen sollen, einfach aus den Gründen
a) Meinungsfreiheit
b) Ineffektivität
c) Idioten leichter erkennbar
d) bei anderen Straftaten verbietet man ja (außerhalb der Gerichtsverhandlung & Co) auch nicht, daß irgendwer das Verbrechen leugnet. 

Ich könnte ja beispielsweise völlig straffrei behaupten, daß die RAF keinen einzigen Menschen umgebracht hätte. Das war bestimmt alles Springer Propaganda.


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In der Regel gibt es die, ja. Zumindest für die beliebtesten Verschwörungstheorien (BRD GmbH, Chemtrails, Flat Earth usw.). ^^


Was für einen *Fakt *gibt es denn, der Chemtrails widerlegt?
(Und jetzt komm nicht mit irgendwelchen technischen Bescheinigungen oder Plänen von den Flugzeugfirmen, die sind doch natürlich alle gefaket )




> Die meisten Verschwörungstheoretiker sind keine Wissenschaftler oder hochgebildete Menschen. Da kannst du keinen wissenschaftlichen Diskurs erwarten.


Auch nicht-Wissenschaftler können von Wissenschaftlern gehört werden und wenn dann auch nur ein Aspekt der Theorie tatsächlich Sinn macht, kann dieser so ggfalls den Wissenschaftler auf eine Idee bringen, die er sonst nicht gehabt hätte. 



> Chemtrails sollen uns ja nicht umbringen, sondern uns manipulieren und unsere Gedanken kontrollieren.


Ach quatsch, das ist doch gar nicht wahr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TAOO (26. Januar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Die ganze Deutschenfeindlichkeit zum Beispiel oder die hetze gegen den weißen Mann.



Was redet ihr da . Natürlich sind Lügen & Rassismus auch ne Meinung . Alles ist eine Meinung sobald man sich dazu äußert . Auch wenn es etwas nicht gutes ist, ist es trotzdem eine Meinung, jeder weißt das, da braucht man nicht drumrum zu reden


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Er hier!
> 
> [video]



WTF?

Die ersten 20 Sekunden hab ich kein Wort verstanden bis auf "Dämonen", dann habe ich verstanden, daß sein "Sprechstil" = Rumschreien ist und mein INteresse, auch nur eine Silbe weiter zuzuhören war in den Negativbereich gerutscht.

So was schauen sich Leute echt ganz an ...?

Dazu fällt mir nur eine Refrainzeile von Fraktus ein:
_"All die armen Menschen"_


----------



## TAOO (26. Januar 2019)

Wir erinnern uns an'Olli Dittrich & Wigald Boning'. Zwei Stühle - Eine Meinung . Das war der Shitstorm der damaligen Woche, und Mind.zur hälfte wenn nicht mehr frei erfundene erzählungen, wenn man so will'Lügen. Ich glaube die hätten die Überschrift anders nennen sollen . Naja'was solls


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Die ganze Deutschenfeindlichkeit zum Beispiel oder die hetze gegen den weißen Mann.


Poor white Cry-Baby.


----------



## Loosa (26. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch wird die Bezeichnung Theorie oftmals mit der unbewiesenen These gleichgesetzt.[/I][/Indent]
> 
> Im wissenschaftlichen Bereich sieht das anders aus, aber die meisten Verschwörungstheoretiker sind ja keine Wissenschaftler und haben auch keine solchen als typisches Publikum.



Das ist ja auch die Idiotie beim Thema Evolutionstheorie in den USA. Weil es ja _nur_ eine Theorie ist, glauben so manche, dass sie deshalb nichts wert ist. Oder halt nur eine Meinung. Dabei wurde sie, seit Darwin die These aufstellte, immer und immer wieder überprüft und nachgewiesen. 
Wie du sagst, allgemeiner Sprachgebrauch vs. wissenschaftliche Bedeutung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, daß diejenigen, die sowas sagen wollen, das auch sagen dürfen sollen, einfach aus den Gründen
> a) Meinungsfreiheit
> b) Ineffektivität
> c) Idioten leichter erkennbar
> ...



Ja gut, aber die Meinungsfreiheit endet genau da, wo die eigene Meinung anderen Schaden zufügt. Und mit Schaden sind hier nichtmal zwangsläufig  psychische Traumata gemeint oder körperliche Schäden. Sondern auch ganz schlicht der Tatbestand der Beleidigung, der Volksverhetzung und der Menschenwürde. Streng genommen müsste man tatsächlich also auch gesetzlich regeln, dass man schwere Straftaten nicht leugnen darf, weder als Außenstehender, noch als Beschuldigter. Im weiteren Sinne ist das aber sogar der Fall, wenn auch nicht auf der Ebene, wie es die Holocaustleugnung ist. Wenn ein Kind missbraucht wird und ohnehin schon psychische Schäden davon trägt und es kommt jemand an, der ganz klar seine Zweifel äußert, was dem Kind noch mehr Schaden zufügt, stünde das zumindest unter Verleumdung und Verleumdung kann mit Freiheitsstrafen geahndet werden. 

Und die Holocaustleugnung selbst ist nicht nur gegen die Würde der Betroffenen, sondern auch eine völlige Falschinformation. Inwieweit die Zahlen der Ermordeten nun tatsächlich korrekt sind, kann ich ja nun nicht sagen, aber es gibt ja nach wie vor Zeitzeugen, die den Holocaust belegen können. Zeitzeugen, die selbst betroffen waren, Angehörige Betroffener waren oder selbst mit gemacht haben. Meine (mittlerweile verstorbene, aber bis zu ihrem Tod geistig völlig gesunde) Urgroßmutter war Zeitzeugin und die wurde ja wohl kaum dafür bezahlt, Falschinformationen über den Holocaust zu verbreiten.  

Inwieweit nicht-staatliche Institutionen da nun ihr Hausrecht ausüben dürfen, indem sie nach eigenem Ermessen Kommentar X oder Video Y sperren und löschen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Aber selbst wenn Youtube als "öffentlicher Raum" gelten sollte, ist er ja noch lange kein rechtsfreier Raum. Dass da nun Verschwörungstheorien gesperrt oder zumindest nicht mehr empfohlen werden, halte ich selbst auch für fragwürdig, auch wenn ich Verschwörungstheorien in der Regel für völlig bekloppt halte. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Was für einen *Fakt *gibt es denn, der Chemtrails widerlegt?
> (Und jetzt komm nicht mit irgendwelchen technischen Bescheinigungen oder Plänen von den Flugzeugfirmen, die sind doch natürlich alle gefaket )


Öhm...ähm... technische Bescheinigungen und Pläne von Flugzeugfirmen!!11einseinself

 

Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft... es gibt, meines Wissens nach, ohnehin keine Chemikalie, die dazu in der Lage ist, Menschen in einem solchen Maß zu manipulieren, wie Chemtrail-Verschwörungstheoretiker glauben. Und man muss sich ja nichtmal im Detail mit Flugzeugtechnik auskennen, um zu erkennen, dass diese Theorien völliger Schwachsinn sind. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Auch nicht-Wissenschaftler können von Wissenschaftlern gehört werden und wenn dann auch nur ein Aspekt der Theorie tatsächlich Sinn macht, kann dieser so ggfalls den Wissenschaftler auf eine Idee bringen, die er sonst nicht gehabt hätte.


Auch wenn etwas Sinn macht, also schlüssig klingt, muss es ja nicht automatisch wahr und richtig sein. 

Abgesehen davon... Letztlich ist derjenige in der "Beweispflicht", der die Behauptung aufstellt. Das war schon immer so. Und Beweise gibt es für Chemtrails und andere Verschwörungstheorien nicht. Beispielsweise lässt sich die "BRD GmbH"-Theorie auch ganz leicht widerlegen, wenn man mal fünf Minuten Google benutzt.  



Worrel schrieb:


> Ach quatsch, das ist doch gar nicht wahr!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Futurama hat es erkannt. Nach ein paar Jahren entwickeln sich aus den Partikeln, die sich durch die Chemtrails in und auf unsere Köpfe setzen, solche Parasiten.



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Die ganze Deutschenfeindlichkeit zum Beispiel oder die hetze gegen den weißen Mann.


Ich als gebürtiger Amerikaner, mit chinesisch-japanisch-afroamerikanischen Wurzeln, dessen Eltern jüdische gebürtige Immigranten Syrien waren und zum Islam konvertiert sind, während meine Großeltern indische Wurzeln hatten, bin als Transgender ja sowieso der Meinung, dass die Deutschen total doof, intolerant und viel zu weiß sind.


----------



## Shredhead (26. Januar 2019)

LostViking schrieb:


> Holocaustleugnern kommt man nicht mit Fakten sondern einer 5 jährigen Freiheitsstrafe. Punkt, Schluss aus und Ende.
> Und das mit der Meinungsfreiheit: Die wird beim Holocaust leugnen (zu recht) ausgehebelt da die Würde der damaligen Opfer verletzt wird (Artikel 1 und so).



Was ist denn bitteschön "Menschenwürde"? Ein undefinierbares Begriffsungetüm, mit dem nicht mal die Gerichte klarkommen. Und 5 Jahre Gefängnis für Worte? Ich kann ja noch mitgehen beim Aufruf zu Kapitalverbrechen. Holocaustleugnern ist so einfach beizukommen mit Fakten und Argumenten, die sind harmlos. Das trifft allerdings nicht mehr zu, wenn man Meinungen unterdrückt, damit gibt man den Leuten frei nach "sieh wen du nicht kritisieren darfst, dann weißt du wer dich unterdrückt" Munition, und es bildet sich ein harter Kern aus Fanatikern. 
Das ist im Übrigen auch so eine typisch deutsche Sache, alles verbieten, der Staat weiß schon was er macht! Dabei hat sich der Staat so wenig wie irgend möglich in die Belange der Bürger einzumischen! Der Staat hat meine Freiheit zu schützen, nicht meine Gefühle! Die Regierung hat Angst vor dem Bürger zu haben, nicht umgekehrt!


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Streng genommen müsste man tatsächlich also auch gesetzlich regeln, dass man schwere Straftaten nicht leugnen darf, weder als Außenstehender, noch als Beschuldigter.


Das Leugnen in einem Rahmen, der den Betroffenen tangiert, ist ja schon gesetzlich verankert. Siehe Rufmord.



> Im weiteren Sinne ist das aber sogar der Fall, wenn auch nicht auf der Ebene, wie es die Holocaustleugnung ist. Wenn ein Kind missbraucht wird und ohnehin schon psychische Schäden davon trägt und es kommt jemand an, der ganz klar seine Zweifel äußert, was dem Kind noch mehr Schaden zufügt, stünde das zumindest unter Verleumdung und Verleumdung kann mit Freiheitsstrafen geahndet werden.


a) Ist Verleumdung nicht nur, wenn man jemandem was vorwirft, was dieser nicht getan hat?
b) Gibt es ja durchaus Fälle, in denen Vergewaltigungen und Mißbräuche von den "Opfern" erfunden wurden - es muß also möglich sein, daß ggfalls öffentlich anzuzweifeln
c) Und auch bei Kindern tritt der Rufmord zu



> Und die Holocaustleugnung selbst ist nicht nur gegen die Würde der Betroffenen, sondern auch eine völlige Falschinformation. Inwieweit die Zahlen der Ermordeten nun tatsächlich korrekt sind, kann ich ja nun nicht sagen, aber es gibt ja nach wie vor Zeitzeugen, die den Holocaust belegen können. Zeitzeugen, die selbst betroffen waren, Angehörige Betroffener waren oder selbst mit gemacht haben. Meine (mittlerweile verstorbene, aber bis zu ihrem Tod geistig völlig gesunde) Urgroßmutter war Zeitzeugin und die wurde ja wohl kaum dafür bezahlt, Falschinformationen über den Holocaust zu verbreiten.


Wie viele Tode konnte deine Urgroßmutter denn konkret bezeugen?
Darüber geht ja die Argumentationsschiene der HC Leugner: Daß die Zahl nicht so groß war, wie es heute in den Geschichtsbüchern steht. Daß man durchaus Orte und Zeitzeugen finden kann, wo viele Menschen in Lagern den Tod fanden, wird ja selbst der stärkste HC Leugner nicht in aller Gänze ausschließen.



> Aber selbst wenn Youtube als "öffentlicher Raum" gelten sollte, ist er ja noch lange kein rechtsfreier Raum.


Sicher nicht, da gelten dann ja trotzdem noch Gesetze gegen Beleidigung, Rufmord, Volksverhetzung und HC Leugnung.
Aber da kann halt keiner eingreiden und dir verbieten , eine Verschwörungstheorie zu verbreiten.



> Jetzt aber mal ernsthaft... es gibt, meines Wissens nach, ohnehin keine Chemikalie, die dazu in der Lage ist, Menschen in einem solchen Maß zu manipulieren, wie Chemtrail-Verschwörungstheoretiker glauben.


Klar, weil wir ja schon künstlich dumm gehalten werden und solche Informationen streng geheim sind. 



> Und man muss sich ja nichtmal im Detail mit Flugzeugtechnik auskennen, um zu erkennen, dass diese Theorien völliger Schwachsinn sind.


Warum? Rein theoretisch könnte man doch durchaus aus Flugzeugen irgendeine Chemikalie ablassen ... 



> Auch wenn etwas Sinn macht, also schlüssig klingt, muss es ja nicht automatisch wahr und richtig sein.


Nun ja, aber gerade viele wissenschaftliche Theorien funktionieren doch nach dem Prinzip: Es macht Sinn und klingt schlüssig; dann werden  Experimente durchgeführt, die die Theorie bestärken oder widerlegen; die Theorie wird angepasst usw



> Abgesehen davon... Letztlich ist derjenige in der "Beweispflicht", der die Behauptung aufstellt. Das war schon immer so. Und Beweise gibt es für Chemtrails und andere Verschwörungstheorien nicht.


Einen Beweis gab es für die Relativitätstheorie iirc auch nicht.
Die basiert im Grunde auf dem Kern der konstanten Lichtgeschwindigkeit und wurde in Experimenten als bis dato passendste Theorie bestätigt.
Beweisen kann man aber im Prinzip nur das, was man durch reine Mathematik berechnen kann. Sobald man Physik mit hinein bezieht, könnte es immer sein, daß uns noch unbekannte Kräfte das Experiment beeinflussen. 



> Ich als gebürtiger Amerikaner, mit chinesisch-japanisch-afroamerikanischen Wurzeln, dessen Eltern jüdische gebürtige Immigranten Syrien waren und zum Islam konvertiert sind, während meine Großeltern indische Wurzeln hatten, bin als Transgender ja sowieso der Meinung, dass die Deutschen total doof, intolerant und viel zu weiß sind.


Ach, das machst du doch nur, um öfter Weihnachten, Lichter- und Zuckerfest, Chanukka etc feiern zu können.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (26. Januar 2019)

Die Kommentarspalten der PC-Games frustrieren mich immer mehr...


----------



## Cyberthom (26. Januar 2019)

Ah die Echten Verschwörungen der Politik haben sich also auch hier  durchgesetzt. 
Und Verschwörungen unter Paaren , Freunden gibt's ja auch nicht.  Auch  die neue  Unsinnige Sprach Diktatur  ist  ja auch nur ne Phantasie .. 

PS: Was Hormone und Genveränderte Lebensmittel so alles  bei  vielen bewirken.. 
Naja sind halt auch nur  gewöhnliche Programme   DNS  gesteuert


----------



## Cyberthom (26. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitteschön "Menschenwürde"? Ein undefinierbares Begriffsungetüm, mit dem nicht mal die Gerichte klarkommen. Und 5 Jahre Gefängnis für Worte? Ich kann ja noch mitgehen beim Aufruf zu Kapitalverbrechen. Holocaustleugnern ist so einfach beizukommen mit Fakten und Argumenten, die sind harmlos. Das trifft allerdings nicht mehr zu, wenn man Meinungen unterdrückt, damit gibt man den Leuten frei nach "sieh wen du nicht kritisieren darfst, dann weißt du wer dich unterdrückt" Munition, und es bildet sich ein harter Kern aus Fanatikern.
> Das ist im Übrigen auch so eine typisch deutsche Sache, alles verbieten, der Staat weiß schon was er macht! Dabei hat sich der Staat so wenig wie irgend möglich in die Belange der Bürger einzumischen! Der Staat hat meine Freiheit zu schützen, nicht meine Gefühle! Die Regierung hat Angst vor dem Bürger zu haben, nicht umgekehrt!



Du hast  bis auf die Menschenwürde absolut Recht  

Menschenwürde ist bez. sollte ja deswegen Unantastbar sein weil diese nur der Menschen selber definieren kann ( seine eigene Würde..) sobald ein fremder zb deine Würde definieren würde oder  auch bestimmt.. hat er diese "Angetastet..


----------



## Shredhead (26. Januar 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Du hast  bis auf die Menschenwürde absolut Recht
> 
> Menschenwürde ist bez. sollte ja deswegen Unantastbar sein weil diese nur der Menschen selber definieren kann ( seine eigene Würde..) sobald ein fremder zb deine Würde definieren würde oder  auch bestimmt.. hat er diese "Angetastet..



Das Problem ist, diese "Menschenwürde" fest juristisch zu definieren, was unmöglich ist und damit dem Missbrauch Tür und Tor öffnet. Wenn nur du selbst es definieren kannst, weil es auf deinen Gefühlen basiert, kann und darf es nicht Grundlage von Gesetzen sein.


----------



## Cyberthom (26. Januar 2019)

Ach Übrigens der erste Artikel des Grundgesetze ist zum Glück nicht Änderbar  und wird natürlich von der Politik pausenlos gebrochen..  


Der Grund warum dieser Artikel überhaupt im Gesetz steht ist leicht zu verstehen.. Nach dem entsetzlichen Krieg und der Zahlreichen Verbrechen   und den Druck der  Alliierten  wurde vielleicht noch unter der Scham der Verbrechen eben dieser Artikel als erster eingeführt ohne auf die Konsequenzen zu achten was dieser aussagt.  Heutige Politiker würden diesen so niemals verfassen.. 
Der Grund:  Da das "regieren"   keine freiwillige Sache ist  ( Auch wenn man ein Kreuzchen machen darf …) Ist regieren  eben  für  viele Menschen ein empfundenes würdeloses  Unrecht    Was ja auch ne Tatsache ist gleichzeitig kann er aber bei anderen Menschen die eben Ihre Würde anders Wahrnehmen bzw. Definieren genau das Gegenteil bewirken und ein   freiwilliges Unterordnen bewirken.  Was auch Legitim ist. Nicht Legitim ist aber die "anderen" zu Regieren.. Genau deshalb würde der 1 Artikel heute gerne von den Machthabern geändert oder zumindestens "Definiert"  werden wollen..  

Nicht ganz einfach für die Anhänger derPolitik zu verstehen! 

PS: sollen sie halt für die, die Politik ablehnen einen Diplomaten Status anerkennen  somit wäre das Problem von  Artikel 1 Gelöst  


Aber Lösungen und Politik ? Neee


----------



## Cyberthom (26. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, diese "Menschenwürde" fest juristisch zu definieren, was unmöglich ist und damit dem Missbrauch Tür und Tor öffnet. Wenn nur du selbst es definieren kannst, weil es auf deinen Gefühlen basiert, kann und darf es nicht Grundlage von Gesetzen sein.



Aber genau das darfst du eben tun und eben kein Jurist! oder ein anderer  zb Politiker denn dieser bricht die Unantastbarkeit 

Negative Auswirkungen deiner eigenen  Definition  deiner persönlichen Würde Definition haben auf andere keinerlei Einfluss  Wenn du absurde Gedanken darüber hast und zb Gewalt gegen andere zu Unrecht ausübst ? dafür gibt es andere  Regelung 

Ja das kann man eben nicht Definieren!  Die Deutsche Sprache ist zu  genau … was vielleicht im Englischen oder anderen Sprachen gehen würde. geht eben nicht im Deutschen.  Unantastbar ist und heißt Unantastbar!  Da gibt's kein  Spielraum auch  bzw. gerade Juristisch eben auch nicht! 
Gerade die Würde ist eben Unantastbar  und nicht von den heutigen Politiker verfasst  


Was man aber nicht verwechseln darf  eine Straftat wird aber geahndet werden müssen  zu recht!  
Aber da ist halt  trotzdem das Problem des Würdeeingriff durch das Regieren.  Was eben nicht geht.
Und das ist eben ein  Problem was man aber auch lösen könnte wie ich ja auch beschrieben habe. 
Geht alles wenn man Menschlich korrekt sein will..


----------



## Cyberthom (26. Januar 2019)

Wenn du der Würde die Gefühle absprichst, hast du den Artikel 1 schon gebrochen!

Ich hatte doch gesagt das die Politik bei der Festsetzung des Grundgesetz nicht die Konsequenzen bedenken konnte  nach der Greul die gerade davor passiert ist.

PS: erklärt vielleicht auch die  vielen andern Grundgesetzverletzungen der Politik..

Und Gefühle von Richtern  die darüber entscheiden? 

Na Merkst du was?


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, diese "Menschenwürde" fest juristisch zu definieren, was unmöglich ist und damit dem Missbrauch Tür und Tor öffnet. Wenn nur du selbst es definieren kannst, weil es auf deinen Gefühlen basiert, kann und darf es nicht Grundlage von Gesetzen sein.


Genau. Denn dann definiert irgendwer, daß es gegen seine Menschenwürde verstöße, wenn man laut mit ihm redet oder man ihm dabei nicht in die Augen schaut und schon weiß niemand mehr, wo Menschenwürde für die Allgemeinheit(!) anfängt.

Daher muß in einer Demokratie natürlich irgendeine Grenze festgelegt werden, wo man sagt: Das ist noch erlaubt - und das da drüben, das ist nicht mehr erlaubt. Und das nenne ich jetzt beispielsweise "Schmähgedicht".


----------



## Shredhead (26. Januar 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Aber genau das darfst du eben tun und eben kein Jurist! oder ein anderer  zb Politiker denn dieser bricht die Unantastbarkeit
> 
> Negative Auswirkungen deiner eigenen  Definition  deiner persönlichen Würde Definition haben auf andere keinerlei Einfluss  Wenn du absurde Gedanken darüber hast und zb Gewalt gegen andere zu Unrecht ausübst ? dafür gibt es andere  Regelung
> 
> ...



Dann meinen wir beide ja doch dasselbe. Alles gut 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir einen Staat brauchen, der allerdings seine Gesetze auf fest definierbaren Kriterien für alle gleich aufbaut. Im Übrigen ist Art. 1 eventuell 100 Jahre älter als du denkst, denn unser Grundgesetz ist fast eins zu eins die Verfassung der 1848er Bewegung. Die waren natürlich auch nicht perfekt, aber großartige Liberale Vorreiter, ermordet und vertrieben weil die Deutschen lieber Adel und Klerus in den Arsch gekrochen sind. Heute spielen Berufspolitiker den Adel und neomarxistische Linksextremisten den Klerus. Geschichte wiederholt sich eben immer wieder.


----------



## Shredhead (26. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Genau. Denn dann definiert irgendwer, daß es gegen seine Menschenwürde verstöße, wenn man laut mit ihm redet oder man ihm dabei nicht in die Augen schaut und schon weiß niemand mehr, wo Menschenwürde für die Allgemeinheit(!) anfängt.
> 
> Daher muß in einer Demokratie natürlich irgendeine Grenze festgelegt werden, wo man sagt: Das ist noch erlaubt - und das da drüben, das ist nicht mehr erlaubt. Und das nenne ich jetzt beispielsweise "Schmähgedicht".



Ja. Oder wir benehmen uns mal so, als wären wir Erwachsene und rufen nicht nach dem Füh... ääh Papa Staat wegen ein paar gemeiner Worte. Stock und Stein und so weiter.


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Ja. Oder wir benehmen uns mal so, als wären wir Erwachsene und rufen nicht nach dem Füh... ääh Papa Staat wegen ein paar gemeiner Worte. Stock und Stein und so weiter.


Rufmord ist dir also egal? Geschäft oder Lebensqualität beeinträchtigende Lügen über dich dürfen deiner Meinung nach ungestraft weiter verbreitet werden?

So sehr ich auch für die Meinungsfreiheit plädiere: Irgendwo muß ein Schlußstrich des Sagbaren gezogen werden. Spätestens bei Volksverhetzung.


----------



## Shredhead (26. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Rufmord ist dir also egal? Geschäft oder Lebensqualität beeinträchtigende Lügen über dich dürfen deiner Meinung nach ungestraft weiter verbreitet werden?
> 
> So sehr ich auch für die Meinungsfreiheit plädiere: Irgendwo muß ein Schlußstrich des Sagbaren gezogen werden. Spätestens bei Volksverhetzung.



Nein, Rufmord/Verleumdung, üble Nachrede können dir ja realen Schaden zufügen, zumindest materiell. Ich sprach von Beleidigung. "Volksverhetzung" ist lächerlich und hat im Gesetzbuch einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft nichts verloren. Oh nein, jemand hat eine Ethnie beleidigt. Na und? Wie gesagt, Aufruf zu Kapitalverbrechen kann gerne strafbar sein. Sich beleidigt zu fühlen, kann und darf kein Grund für Strafverfolgung sein.


----------



## Schalkmund (26. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Nein, Rufmord/Verleumdung, üble Nachrede können dir ja realen Schaden zufügen, zumindest materiell. Ich sprach von Beleidigung. "Volksverhetzung" ist lächerlich und hat im Gesetzbuch einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft nichts verloren. Oh nein, jemand hat eine Ethnie beleidigt. Na und? Wie gesagt, Aufruf zu Kapitalverbrechen kann gerne strafbar sein. Sich beleidigt zu fühlen, kann und darf kein Grund für Strafverfolgung sein.



Tja, wir  Deutsche sind halt ein extrem höfliches und bürokratisches Volk. Wenn dich einer olle Kacknase nennt oder dir den Stinke finger zeigt kannst ihn anzeigen. Das verstößt gegen Recht und Ordnung, so benimmt man sich nicht ... ZACK Anzeige is raus.  
In den USA würde über diese Auffassung von "freier Meinungsäußerung" auch nur den Kopf schütteln (ok, die haben dafür andere Gesetzespannen). 
Wir Deutsche haben es halt nicht so mit der freien Meinungsäußerung aber vermutlich wirst du kein Land finden, wo es nicht das eine oder andere Gesetz gibt welches du doof findest. Was will man da schon gegen machen?


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> "Volksverhetzung" ist lächerlich und hat im Gesetzbuch einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft nichts verloren.


Ach, dann darf deiner Meinung nach zB eine  Partei  sich eine Minderheit aussuchen, diese zum Feindbild und Sündenbock deklarieren (obwohl das in keinster Weise abseits von populistischen Aussagen faktisch belegt werden kann) und dadurch die Stimmung im Volk derart anheizen, daß Angehörige dieser Minderheit den Verlust ihrer Lebensqualität, ihrer Grundrechten und/oder schlimmstenfalls ihres Lebens erleiden müssen?

Gerade wir sollten doch diesbezüglich aus unserer Geschichte gelernt haben...


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Wir Deutsche haben es halt nicht so mit der freien Meinungsäußerung


Aha. Wo ist denn dann mal ein Prozeß gegen diejenigen, die Merkel als _"Volksverräter"_ bezeichnen?
Selbst das Titanic Cover _"Massenmörder Helmut Kohl"_ (Untertitel: "Nach Arschbombe halb Asien überflutet") durfte völlig ungehindert in den Kiosken stehen.
AfD & Co Anhänger dürfen ungehindert _"Wir sind das Volk!" _lügen und _"Lügenpresse!"_ skandieren, obwohl sie gerade *nicht *Bild meinen.
Und die Ärzte dürfen ebenso auf ihren Konzerten _"Hannelores Tag ist grau, denn Helmut Kohl schlägt seine Frau" _spielen.

Aber sicher, wir haben hier im Land ein Problem mit der Meinungsfreiheit...


----------



## Shredhead (26. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ach, dann darf deiner Meinung nach zB eine  Partei  sich eine Minderheit aussuchen, diese zum Feindbild und Sündenbock deklarieren (obwohl das in keinster Weise abseits von populistischen Aussagen faktisch belegt werden kann) und dadurch die Stimmung im Volk derart anheizen, daß Angehörige dieser Minderheit den Verlust ihrer Lebensqualität, ihrer Grundrechten und/oder schlimmstenfalls ihres Lebens erleiden müssen?
> 
> Gerade wir sollten doch diesbezüglich aus unserer Geschichte gelernt haben...



Ich möchte doch wohl sogar sehr darum bitten, dass sich Parteien eindeutig und unmissverständlich positionieren, auch in dieser Hinsicht. Dann weiß ich nämlich, wen ich zu meiden habe. Demokratie funktioniert nur in einer Gesellschaft, in der Information frei verfügbar ist. Der zweite Teil deiner Aussage hingegen wäre auch nach meiner Vorstellung strafbar und verfassungsfeindlich. Dumme Ideen die man unterdrückt gären und gebären Diktaturen. Sowas gehört dem Licht der Debatte und faktischen Auseinandersetzung ausgesetzt. 
Weimar ist damals wegen seiner schwachen Verfassung und dem Versailler Diktat krachen gegangen. Hitler war schließlich nicht gewählt und hat zur Machtergreifung die Notstandsgesetze genutzt. Die Judikative war machtlos. 
Am Ende musst du bedenken, dass solche Gesetze auch gegen die angeblich "Guten" eingesetzt werden können. Welche Munition willst du also deinen politischen Gegnern an die Hand geben, wenn die mal ans Ruder kommen?


----------



## Schalkmund (26. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aha. Wo ist denn dann mal ein Prozeß gegen diejenigen, die Merkel als _"Volksverräter"_ bezeichnen?


Keine Ahnung, ob Politiker die Möglichkeit hätten Leute aus einer Masse von Menschen, gegen deren Interessen sie handeln und von denen sie daher als Volksverräter bezeichnet werden anzeigen könnten. Aber es käme vermutlich ziemlich lächerlich und kleinkarriert rüber wenn ein Politiker wegen solcher eher unpersönlichen Beschimpfungen klagen würde.


Worrel schrieb:


> Selbst das Titanic Cover _"Massenmörder Helmut Kohl"_ (Untertitel: "Nach Arschbombe halb Asien überflutet") durfte völlig ungehindert in den Kiosken stehen.


Was ja auch offensichtliche Satire ist.


Worrel schrieb:


> AfD & Co Anhänger dürfen ungehindert _"Wir sind das Volk!" _lügen und _"Lügenpresse!"_ skandieren, obwohl sie gerade *nicht *Bild meinen.


Wir sind das Volk ist nun mal nur ne dumme Floskel und sie sind ja auch ein Teil des Volkes, was willste dagegen machen. Und mal ehrlich würdest du als Zeitungsverlag versuchen irgendwelche Pappenheimer anzuzeigen wegen des Begriffs "Lügenpresse"?


Worrel schrieb:


> Und die Ärzte dürfen ebenso auf ihren Konzerten _"Hannelores Tag ist grau, denn Helmut Kohl schlägt seine Frau" _spielen.


So weit ich weiß war oder ist das Album indiziert.... vielleicht nicht das beste Beispiel 



Worrel schrieb:


> Aber sicher, wir haben hier im Land ein Problem mit der Meinungsfreiheit...


Och, was Anzeigen wegen "Volksverhetzung" angeht dürften wir doch recht weit vorne liegen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Genau. Denn dann definiert irgendwer, daß es gegen seine Menschenwürde verstöße, wenn man laut mit ihm redet oder man ihm dabei nicht in die Augen schaut und schon weiß niemand mehr, wo Menschenwürde für die Allgemeinheit(!) anfängt.
> 
> Daher muß in einer Demokratie natürlich irgendeine Grenze festgelegt werden, wo man sagt: Das ist noch erlaubt - und das da drüben, das ist nicht mehr erlaubt. Und das nenne ich jetzt beispielsweise "Schmähgedicht".


Das Grundgesetz ist ja nun nur genau das, was es dem Namen nach ist: Ein *Grund*gesetz. Im Prinzip regelt das Grundgesetz nur grundlegende Dinge. Die Details werden in anderen Gesetzesbüchern behandelt. Beleidigungen, Misshandlungen, Missbrauch, körperliche Gewalt, Volksverhetzung usw. gehen ja nunmal ganz klar gegen die Menschenwürde. Eigentlich kann es da gar keine Diskussion geben. 

Dass Satire (weil du ja das Schmähgedicht erwähnst) natürlich oft auch wehtut und mit beißendem Humor gespickt ist, steht außer Frage. Aber es ist eben nur das: Humor und kein ernsthafter Versuch, die Menschenwürde zu schädigen. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Nein, Rufmord/Verleumdung, üble Nachrede können dir ja realen Schaden zufügen, zumindest materiell. Ich sprach von Beleidigung. "Volksverhetzung" ist lächerlich und hat im Gesetzbuch einer freiheitlichen Gesellschaft nichts verloren. Oh nein, jemand hat eine Ethnie beleidigt. Na und? Wie gesagt, Aufruf zu Kapitalverbrechen kann gerne strafbar sein. Sich beleidigt zu fühlen, kann und darf kein Grund für Strafverfolgung sein.


Es besteht aber schon ein Unterschied zwischen "sich beleidigt fühlen" und einer tatsächlichen Beleidigungen. Wenn mich jemand als "scheiß Deutscher" bezeichnet, spielt es überhaupt gar keine Rolle, ob ich mich beleidigt fühle oder nicht. Das ist ganz klar eine Beleidigung, die mich in meiner Würde verletzen soll. Ob das klappt oder nicht, ist dabei egal. Ob diese Beleidigung mich in meiner Würde verletzt oder soweit in meiner Würde verletzt, dass ich Maßnahmen, die über "Selber scheiß Deutscher" hinaus gehen, entscheide ich selbst. 

Wenn aber gewisse Parteien einen Sündenbock propagieren, sieht die Sache schon mal ganz anders aus. Daraus entsteht oft (nicht nur wahrscheinlich, sondern definitiv) schlimmeres als nur "Mimimi". Also steht "Volksverhetzung" schon zurecht in der "Das darfst du nicht machen!"-Liste. Vor allem, weil es heutzutage einfacher denn je ist, eine Zielgruppe mit rassistischen Äußerungen zu erreichen und für sich zu gewinnen. 

Und auch Beleidigungen können bei vielen Menschen echte Schäden hervorrufen. Auch psychische Schäden sind Schäden (Stichwort: Mobbing usw.). Dass all diese Dinge im Gesetz verankert sind, hat schon seinen Sinn. Ob du es glaubst, oder nicht.  



Shredhead schrieb:


> Ich möchte doch wohl sogar sehr darum bitten, dass sich Parteien eindeutig und unmissverständlich positionieren, auch in dieser Hinsicht. Dann weiß ich nämlich, wen ich zu meiden habe.


Dafür gibt es Parteiprogramme, die für jedermann öffentlich einsehbar sind. 

Auch hier besteht ein Unterschied zwischen beleidigenden Äußerungen und tatsächlicher Kritik mit zumindest schlüssigen Argumenten.


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Demokratie funktioniert nur in einer Gesellschaft, in der Information frei verfügbar ist.


Zwischen _"Information" _und _"Volksverhetzung" _gibt es einen kleinen, nicht unwichtigen Unterschied. 



> Dumme Ideen die man unterdrückt gären und gebären Diktaturen.


Gut, daß das bei dummen Ideen, die man ungehindert wuchern läßt, in keinster Weise der Fall ist ... 
... oder wie geht deine Argumentation jetzt weiter?



> Am Ende musst du bedenken, dass solche Gesetze auch gegen die angeblich "Guten" eingesetzt werden können. Welche Munition willst du also deinen politischen Gegnern an die Hand geben, wenn die mal ans Ruder kommen?


Wieso _geben_? Es gibt bereits Gesetze gegen Volksverhetzung.



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Was ja auch offensichtliche Satire ist.


Und? Auch Satire  darf nicht alles. Einige Hefte darf Titanic bspweise nicht mehr verkaufen, da indiziert oä - Google Futter: Engholm titanic



> Wir sind das Volk ist nun mal nur ne dumme Floskel und sie sind ja auch ein Teil des Volkes,


Aber ein winziger. Ein _"Wir sind das Volk!" _erhebt aber einen Mehrheitsanspruch.



> Und mal ehrlich würdest du als Zeitungsverlag versuchen irgendwelche Pappenheimer anzuzeigen wegen des Begriffs "Lügenpresse"?


Dürfte keine Aussicht auf Erfolg haben, da niemand konkret angesprochen wird. Da müßte man sich schon einen speziellen Einzelfall raussuchen.



> So weit ich weiß war oder ist das Album indiziert.... vielleicht nicht das beste Beispiel


Ich habe nicht von einem Album gesprochen:
_"Und die Ärzte dürfen ebenso* auf ihren Konzerten* "Hannelores Tag ist grau, denn Helmut Kohl schlägt seine Frau" spielen."_

"Ab18" ist indiziert wegen "Geschwisterliebe", "Claudia" und "Schaflied"  Nicht wegen "Helmut K."

Von "Ab 18" gibt es allerdings keine zensierte Version wie von der CD "Die Ärzte", wo dann "Geschwisterliebe" fehlt. Daher existiert davon nur die indizierte Fassung.



> Och, was Anzeigen wegen "Volksverhetzung" angeht dürften wir doch recht weit vorne liegen.


Und das hat jetzt was genau mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun ...?


----------



## Schalkmund (26. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und das hat jetzt was genau mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun ...?


Hmmm, was könnten strafbare Meinungsäußerungen wohl mit dem "Meinungsfreiheit" zutun haben ...  
Es gibt halt keine echte (völlige) Meinungsfreiheit, was auch ok ist. Spätestens wenn öffentlich zu Mord und Totschlag aufgerufen wird, muss das rechtliche Konsequenzen haben. Ob Deppen die den Holocaust bzw. die Zahl der Toten anzweifeln wirklich gefährlicher sind als Impfgegner oder Vertreter der neuen Germanischen Medizin & Co, die wirklich ihre dumme Meinung frei öffentlich äußer dürfen und damit Menschenleben gefährden, ist wohl Ansichtssache.


----------



## Worrel (26. Januar 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Hmmm, was könnten strafbare Meinungsäußerungen wohl mit dem "Meinungsfreiheit" zutun haben ...


Eine Volksverhetzung ist aber keine Meinung.


----------



## Shredhead (26. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Grundgesetz ist ja nun nur genau das, was es dem Namen nach ist: Ein *Grund*gesetz. Im Prinzip regelt das Grundgesetz nur grundlegende Dinge. Die Details werden in anderen Gesetzesbüchern behandelt. Beleidigungen, Misshandlungen, Missbrauch, körperliche Gewalt, Volksverhetzung usw. gehen ja nunmal ganz klar gegen die Menschenwürde. Eigentlich kann es da gar keine Diskussion geben.



Das Grundgesetz regelt unsere Grundrechte. Und über so einen Gummibegriff wie "Menschenwürde" muss es Diskussionen geben, ganz besonders wenn er dafür hergenommen wird, meine Grundrechte einzuschränken.



> Es besteht aber schon ein Unterschied zwischen "sich beleidigt fühlen" und einer tatsächlichen Beleidigungen. Wenn mich jemand als "scheiß Deutscher" bezeichnet, spielt es überhaupt gar keine Rolle, ob ich mich beleidigt fühle oder nicht. Das ist ganz klar eine Beleidigung, die mich in meiner Würde verletzen soll. Ob das klappt oder nicht, ist dabei egal. Ob diese Beleidigung mich in meiner Würde verletzt oder soweit in meiner Würde verletzt, dass ich Maßnahmen, die über "Selber scheiß Deutscher" hinaus gehen, entscheide ich selbst.



Wo sitzt denn deine Würde? Kannst du mir den Schaden, das Blut, die Verletzung an deiner Würde zeigen? Nein? Also darf es auch keine Grundlage für Strafverfolgung sein. "Ich fühle mich in meiner Würde verletzt" ist absurd willkürlich und subjektiv.



> Wenn aber gewisse Parteien einen Sündenbock propagieren, sieht die Sache schon mal ganz anders aus. Daraus entsteht oft (nicht nur wahrscheinlich, sondern definitiv) schlimmeres als nur "Mimimi". Also steht "Volksverhetzung" schon zurecht in der "Das darfst du nicht machen!"-Liste. Vor allem, weil es heutzutage einfacher denn je ist, eine Zielgruppe mit rassistischen Äußerungen zu erreichen und für sich zu gewinnen.


Ist es das, wirklich? Lass uns mal den Gummiparagraphen ansehen:


> Wer in einer Weise, die geeignet ist, den öffentlichen Frieden zu stören,
> 1. 	gegen eine nationale, rassische, religiöse oder durch ihre ethnische Herkunft bestimmte Gruppe, gegen Teile der Bevölkerung oder gegen einen Einzelnen wegen seiner Zugehörigkeit zu einer vorbezeichneten Gruppe oder zu einem Teil der Bevölkerung zum Hass aufstachelt


Was bitte ist "Hass"? Wie kann ich das quantifizieren? Gefühle können und dürfen, nochmal, nicht als Grundlage zur Strafverfolgung dienen. Sie sind von ihrer Natur aus nicht definierbar.


> zu Gewalt- oder Willkürmaßnahmen auffordert oder


Aufruf zu Kapitalverbrechen, das darf gerne verfolgt werden.


> 2. 	die Menschenwürde anderer dadurch angreift, dass er eine vorbezeichnete Gruppe, Teile der Bevölkerung oder einen Einzelnen wegen seiner Zugehörigkeit zu einer vorbezeichneten Gruppe oder zu einem Teil der Bevölkerung beschimpft, böswillig verächtlich macht oder verleumdet,


Menschenwürde, beschimpft, verächtlich macht; Gummi, Gummi und noch mehr Gummi und Verleumdung ist bereits an anderer Stelle strafrechtlich geregelt.


> Und auch Beleidigungen können bei vielen Menschen echte Schäden hervorrufen. Auch psychische Schäden sind Schäden (Stichwort: Mobbing usw.). Dass all diese Dinge im Gesetz verankert sind, hat schon seinen Sinn. Ob du es glaubst, oder nicht.



Das kann man zivilrechtlich regeln. Um psychische Schäden hervorzurufen braucht es wesentlich mehr als Beleidigungen, und dann ist immer auch die Frage nach der Eigenverantwortung zu stellen (warum begibt sich Person X wiederholt in die schädliche Umgebung?). Kinder-und Jugendschutz würde ich hier mal ausnehmen, da diese nicht die Kontrolle und geistige Reife haben, um sich hier selbst behelfen zu können.



> Dafür gibt es Parteiprogramme, die für jedermann öffentlich einsehbar sind.


Da steht jetzt aber nicht drin, was die Leute explizit über bestimmte Gruppen denken, eben weil es gesetzlich unterdrückt wird. 


> Auch hier besteht ein Unterschied zwischen beleidigenden Äußerungen und tatsächlicher Kritik mit zumindest schlüssigen Argumenten.


Wirklich? Das sagst du allen Ernstes nach Chemnitz, wo 500 Rechtsextreme und Hools, die keine Hetzjagd veranstaltet haben, dazu ausgereicht hat, ganz Sachsen als Nazizentrale darzustellen und über 10000 Demonstranten mit einem ehrlichen Anliegen in die rechtsextreme Ecke zu stellen? Wo die Polizei die Hakenkreuzschmiererei von Linksextremen oder z.B. Afghanen als rechtsextreme Straftaten registrieren? Wo Angriffe auf Juden durch Muslime als rechtsextrem registriert werden? Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz? Wir sind gerade dabei, unsere Gesellschaft zu spalten und in die nächste Diktatur zu stolpern, durch und mit Hilfe solcher Gummigesetze und weil uns die Bestrafung böser Gedankenverbrecher wichtiger ist als Redefreiheit und und Demokratie!


----------



## Schalkmund (26. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Eine Volksverhetzung ist aber keine Meinung.


Sorry, aber das ist eine dumme Floskel. Die Volksverhetzung ist zwar juristisch quasi als Meinung ausgeklammert, sonst könnte man ja nicht ins GG schreiben, dass Meinungsfreiheit herrscht, aber in der Realität bleibt es ja dennoch  per Definition eine Meinung.


> persönliche Ansicht, Überzeugung, Einstellung o. Ä., die jemand in Bezug auf jemanden, etwas hat (und die sein Urteil bestimmt)


(Duden Definition: Meinung). 
Volksverhetzung ist eine (öffentlich geäußerte) Meinung, eine die gegen das Gesetz verstößt.


----------



## Loosa (27. Januar 2019)

Fast wie abgesprochen ist Russel Howard auch voll im Thema. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cLigW9syrsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



„Freedom of speech doesn‘t mean freedom from consequence.“ 

Du kannst sagen was du willst. Aber dann musst du auch die Konsequenzen tragen. Wenn es gegen Gesetze verstößt kannst du bestraft werden, wenn du die Hausregeln missachtest fliegst du raus, und wenn es ganz blöd läuft fängst du dir vielleicht eine.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> „Freedom of speech doesn‘t mean freedom from consequence.“



Wobei das Konzept ist dann eher für den englischsprachigen Raum noch wichtiger ist. Unsere Meinungsfreiheit und deren Freedom of speech unterscheiden sich doch ein wenig. In den USA oder GB sind die Konsequenzen eher gesellschaftlicher Natur und hier ist man es ja schon länger gewohnt, dass es eventuell strafrechtliche Konsequenzen (Beleidungung, Volksverhetzung etc) und zusätzlich Gesellschaftliche zu tragen gilt.



Loosa schrieb:


> Du kannst sagen was du willst. Aber dann musst du auch die Konsequenzen tragen. Wenn es gegen Gesetze verstößt kannst du bestraft werden, wenn du die Hausregeln missachtest fliegst du raus, und wenn es ganz blöd läuft fängst du dir vielleicht eine.


Letztlich könnte die Idee auch noch erweitern. Nennen wir es einfach Handlungsfreiheit.
Du kannst tun was du willst (morden, vergewaltigen, plündern). Du musst nur die Konsequenzen tragen..... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loosa (27. Januar 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Wobei das Konzept ist dann eher für den englischsprachigen Raum noch wichtiger ist. Unsere Meinungsfreiheit und deren Freedom of speech unterscheiden sich doch ein wenig. In den USA oder GB sind die Konsequenzen eher gesellschaftlicher Natur und hier ist man es ja schon länger gewohnt, dass es eventuell strafrechtliche Konsequenzen (Beleidungung, Volksverhetzung etc) und zusätzlich Gesellschaftliche zu tragen gilt.



USA erlaubt um vieles mehr als wir. Aber sie haben zum Beispiel hate speech. Der hart geahndet wird. In UK kenne ich mich zu wenig aus.
Es gibt Meinungsfreiheit, aber es gibt auch Gesetze.

Im Endeffekt bedeutet unser Verständnis von Meinungsfreiheit nur, dass dir der Staat nicht vorab verbieten kann was du sagen willst. Du _kannst_ sagen was du willst. Was dann daraus entspringt ist eine andere Frage. Und, ja, wenn du deswegen deinen Job verlierst - wieviel Freiheit ist das dann wirklich? Die Wahl aber hat man.

Es dürfte interessant werden, wieweit YT und Co ihr Hausrecht geltend machen dürfen, um Beiträge zu benachteiligen oder "Hausfriedensbrecher" zu sperren. Sie sind nicht staatlich. Dürfen sie, wie ein Wirtshaus, unliebsame Gäste abservieren? Oder sind sie mittlerweile eine dermaßen gesellschaftliche Größe, dass sie jedem eine Plattform geben müssen?
Verkompliziert wird die Sache noch dadurch, dass sie grenzübergreifend agieren. Würden sie den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner aller Länder nehmen, dann dürfte außer Teletubbies wohl gar nichts mehr gepostet werden.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Januar 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt bedeutet unser Verständnis von Meinungsfreiheit nur, dass dir der Staat nicht vorab verbieten kann was du sagen willst. Du _kannst_ sagen was du willst. Was dann daraus entspringt ist eine andere Frage. Und, ja, wenn du deswegen deinen Job verlierst - wieviel Freiheit ist das dann wirklich? Die Wahl aber hat man.


Hat man dann überhaupt eine Wahl und wie schaut es mit dem "freien Willen" aus, der ja auch im Grunde schon gar wirklich nicht existiert... ein Thema das man letztlich recht weit vertiefen kann 



Loosa schrieb:


> Es dürfte interessant werden, wieweit YT und Co ihr Hausrecht geltend machen dürfen, um Beiträge zu benachteiligen oder "Hausfriedensbrecher" zu sperren.


Ja es immer wieder amüsant Amis zu sehen die davon sprechen das ihr Recht auf freedom of speech verletzt wurde wenn sie bei facebook, twitter, youtube und co. gebannt wurden. Das mit dem Hausrecht scheinen die oft nicht zu verstehen.


Loosa schrieb:


> Verkompliziert wird die Sache noch dadurch, dass sie grenzübergreifend agieren. Würden sie den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner aller Länder nehmen, dann dürfte außer Teletubbies wohl gar nichts mehr gepostet werden.


Sind die Teletubbies nicht auch irgendwo verboten worden ... irgendwas war da doch mal.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> [...]


Ich werd jetzt hier mal nicht auf alles einzeln eingehen. 

Scheinbar gehst du hier die ganze Zeit von dir allein aus. Aber hey...okay. Wo sind dann deine Grenzen? Wo ist für dich der Punkt, an dem man dich in deiner Würde verletzt? An dem Punkt, wo ich dich plötzlich in der Diskussion als dummes Arschloch bezeichne, das von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat, mit nem Bagger gefistet gehört und lieber die Fresse halten sollte? Das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Ich weiß mich natürlich in der Regel zu benehmen. ^^ Aber ab wann sind DEINE Grenzen überschritten? Du hinterfragst, fragst mich nach meinen Grenzen, aber selbst machst du keine Anstalten, von deiner Seite aus klar zu machen, was für dich persönlich "Entwürdigung" bedeutet. 

Du gehst offenbar davon aus, dass einzig der sichtbare/physische Schaden an einem Menschen zählt. Liest sich zumindest so. Und du gehst davon aus, dass jeder Mensch genauso reagiert oder zu reagieren hat, wie du selbst. Ist aber nicht richtig. Nicht jeder Mensch ist gleich.  

Natürlich braucht es schon mehr als eine simple Beleidigung, um jemandem echten Schaden zu zufügen. Und die meisten Anwälte würden sich mit einem simplen "Du Arschloch" nichtmal befassen. Weil es einfach ne Bagatelle ist. Es würde sich auch kein Anwalt mit einer Einzelperson befassen, die "Scheiß Ausländer!" gebrüllt hat. Weil der Aufwand nicht lohnt. In beiden Fällen kriegt man den drohenden Zeigefinger gezeigt und das war's. Aber dass in der Praxis so gehandelt wird, heißt ja nicht, dass es sinnlos ist, den Begriff der Beleidigung im Gesetz zu verankern. Der Mensch muss ja auch zumindest die Möglichkeit haben, sich gewaltlos zur Wehr setzen zu können. 

Aber da du mich ja gefragt hast: Ich fühle mich durch simple Beleidigungen allein nicht in meiner Würde verletzt. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich das Maß aller Dinge bin und andere gefälligst genauso zu reagieren haben, wie ich. 

Und was die Definition von Gefühlen angeht... woher nimmst du die Fantasie, dass man Gefühle nicht definieren kann? Natürlich kann man z.B. "Hass" definieren und dieses Gefühl ist auch als _"ein „intensives Gefühl der Abneigung gegen eine Person oder eine Gruppe von Personen“ (z. B. Fremdenhass, Frauenhass, Judenhass) und kann zu aggressiven Handlungen gegenüber den Hassobjekten führen."_ definiert. Das ist in meinen Augen schon eine ziemlich klare Definition.  Für dich vielleicht nicht (da du ja scheinbar gern hinterfragst und es gern noch expliziter haben willst), aber für mich schon. Wir können "intensiv" auch gern durch "stark" oder "extrem" ersetzen, wenn du willst. Ändert aber nichts an der Definition. 

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass man Gefühle nicht definieren kann, scheinst du dir deiner eigenen gar nicht bewusst zu sein, hm? Wenn du sagst "Man kann Gefühle nicht definieren", woher weißt du dann, wann du selbst hasst oder "nur" Abneigung/Antipathie empfindest? Hass und Antipathie ist nämlich nicht das selbe. Antwort: Selbstverständlich weißt du, wo der Unterschied ist und damit definierst du das Gefühl auch gleich. 

Dass der Begriff "Menschenwürde" ein doch relativ schwammiger Begriff ist, will ich gar nicht abstreiten. Aber an diesen Begriff sind im deutschen Recht viele Gesetze, Begriffe und andere (Grund-)Rechte gekoppelt. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Das kann man zivilrechtlich regeln. Um psychische Schäden hervorzurufen braucht es wesentlich mehr als Beleidigungen, und dann ist immer auch die Frage nach der Eigenverantwortung zu stellen (warum begibt sich Person X wiederholt in die schädliche Umgebung?). Kinder-und Jugendschutz würde ich hier mal ausnehmen, da diese nicht die Kontrolle und geistige Reife haben, um sich hier selbst behelfen zu können.


Und weiter? Dass da eine gewisse Eigenverantwortlichkeit mit spielt, sehe ich durchaus ein. Würde demjenigen auch sagen, sich aus der schädlichen Umgebung endgültig raus zuhalten. Aber soll das bedeuten, dass der/die Täter ungestraft davon kommen sollen, oder wie? Natürlich muss es für die Täter Konsequenzen geben. Alles andere wäre Victim Blaming und dem Opfer gegenüber auch nicht hilfreich. Bei Dingen wie Mobbing ist immer der Täter Schuld. Denn der macht das ganze ja bewusst und mit der vollen Absicht, dem Opfer zu schaden. Die Frage nach dem "Warum" und "Was kann das Opfer tun" ist bei der Schuldfrage in diesem speziellen Fall in meinen Augen völlig egal. Und in diesem Punkt lasse ich auch keine weitere Diskussion zu, weil es ein Fakt ist, dass der Täter ganz einfach bestraft gehört, weil er durch Mobbing die Würde des Opfers mit Füßen tritt. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Da steht jetzt aber nicht drin, was die Leute explizit über bestimmte Gruppen denken, eben weil es gesetzlich unterdrückt wird.


Muss auch gar nicht explizit drin stehen. Ich hab mir beispielsweise das Parteiprogramm der AfD durchgelesen, noch bevor sie bekannter und laut wurden. Da standen schon diverse Dinge drin, die rein gar nichts mit meinen Werten zu tun hatten. Und da ich in der Lage bin, zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, wusste ich auch schon, dass diese Partei nichts gutes und eine Partei voller rechter Besserverdiener ist, die keinesfalls etwas mit Gleichberechtigung und Freiheit am Hut haben. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Wirklich? Das sagst du allen Ernstes nach Chemnitz, wo 500 Rechtsextreme und Hools, die keine Hetzjagd veranstaltet haben, dazu ausgereicht hat, ganz Sachsen als Nazizentrale darzustellen und über 10000 Demonstranten mit einem ehrlichen Anliegen in die rechtsextreme Ecke zu stellen? Wo die Polizei die Hakenkreuzschmiererei von Linksextremen oder z.B. Afghanen als rechtsextreme Straftaten registrieren? Wo Angriffe auf Juden durch Muslime als rechtsextrem registriert werden? Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz? Wir sind gerade dabei, unsere Gesellschaft zu spalten und in die nächste Diktatur zu stolpern, durch und mit Hilfe solcher Gummigesetze und weil uns die Bestrafung böser Gedankenverbrecher wichtiger ist als Redefreiheit und und Demokratie!


Jetzt halt mal den Ball flach. Wo hab ich so n Unfug behauptet? Ich bin der letzte, der von einigen wenigen auf alle schließt. Allerdings muss ich an der Stelle sagen, dass es statistisch gesehen richtig ist, wenn man sagt, dass rechte Gewalt mehr in den neuen Bundesländern, als in den alten zu finden ist. 

https://de.statista.com/infografik/15213/rechte-gewalt-in-den-bundeslaendern/
Und hier sind nur rechtsextrem motivierte Gewalttaten festgehalten. Die Grafik ist zwar von 2017, aber ich bezweifle, dass sich bis heute viel daran geändert hat. 

Da ich aber selber aus dem Osten komme, weiß ich auch, dass nicht jeder Ostdeutsche ein gewaltbereiter Rechtsextremer ist.  Aber das mal zum einen... 

Zurück zum Thema: Redefreiheit hat nun mal Grenzen. Und sollte auch Grenzen haben. Punkt. Sonst sind wir ganz schnell mal bei Anarchie und das ist auch nicht erstrebenswert. Und wo die Redefreiheit ihre Grenzen hat, ist im Gesetz doch relativ klar definiert. 

Ob das Gesetz nun Anwendung findet, ist dabei ein anderes Paar Schuhe. Das Opfer kann ja auch selbst entscheiden, ob es zum Anwalt rennt oder nicht. Ich persönlich würde es nicht wegen einer Beleidigung, so grob die auch sein mag, tun. Andere widerum schon, was auch völlig okay ist.


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Wirklich? Das sagst du allen Ernstes nach Chemnitz, wo 500 Rechtsextreme und Hools, die keine Hetzjagd veranstaltet haben, dazu ausgereicht hat, ganz Sachsen als Nazizentrale darzustellen und über 10000 Demonstranten mit einem ehrlichen Anliegen in die rechtsextreme Ecke zu stellen? ...


a) es ging um Volksverhetzung und Holocaustleugnung in Parteiprogrammen. Was hat jetzt eine aus dem Ruder gelaufene Demo-Veranstaltung damit zu tun? Ohne Verknüpfung zu entsprechenden volksverhetzerischen Aussagen eines Redners: nichts.
b) Du schreibst das so, als ob ganz Deutschland *nur wegen dieses einen Tages *der Meinung wäre, Sachsen wäre recht(sextrem)er als der Rest von Deutschland. Aber das geht doch schon mindestens seit 2015 so. 
paar Stichwörter: Clausnitz, _"Sie haben mich ins Gesicht gefilmt, das dürfen sie nicht"_ (Dresden), Pegida Aufmärsche (Dresden)
Wenn man die NSU noch mit hinzunimmt, schon seit Jahrhundertbeginn.



> Wo die Polizei die Hakenkreuzschmiererei von Linksextremen oder z.B. Afghanen als rechtsextreme Straftaten registrieren? Wo Angriffe auf Juden durch Muslime als rechtsextrem registriert werden?


Mööp, falsch.

Solche Straftaten werden bundesweit nach dem PMK Definitionssystem geordnet (siehe Antwort zu 4.). Wie du in der Antwort auf eine kleine Anfrage der AfD entnehmen kannst (siehe erste Tabelle), gibt es dort verschiedene Spalten ua. für "ausländische" und "religiöse Ideologie".

Eine Antwort aus dieser kleinen Anfrage möchte ich noch hervorheben:
In Sachsen-Anhalt wurden im Zeitraum von 2015 bis Juni 2018 "zu [...] antisemitischen Straftaten [...] insgesamt 167 Tatverdächtige ermittelt. Die Tatverdächtigen besitzen ausnahmslos die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit."



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist eine dumme Floskel. Die Volksverhetzung ist zwar juristisch quasi als Meinung ausgeklammert, sonst könnte man ja nicht ins GG schreiben, dass Meinungsfreiheit herrscht, aber in der Realität bleibt es ja dennoch  per Definition eine Meinung.
> 
> (Duden Definition: Meinung).
> Volksverhetzung ist eine (öffentlich geäußerte) Meinung, eine die gegen das Gesetz verstößt.


Wenn ich sagen würde: 
_"Die Juden (Türken, Sinthi/Roma, Ausländer, Zigeuner, Flüchtlinge, etc ad inf) klauen uns die Arbeitsplätze und sacken sich unser schwerverdientes Geld ein."_ ist das _erstmal _tatsächlich nur eine Meinung.

Wenn ich das allerdings im Rahmen einer aufstachelnden Rede vor versammelten Pegidioten oder Anhängern der rechtsextremistischen AfD sage und zu einem "Kampf" dagegen aufrufe (selbst wenn dieser nur politisch legal gemeint ist )dann grenzt das an Volksverhetzung und dann ist mein Anliegen auch *nicht mehr*, meine *Meinung *zu sagen, sondern *die Zuhörerschaft anzustacheln,* diese Meinung zu übernehmen und möglicherweise nehme ich dabei sogar in Kauf, daß diese darauf basierend Gewalttaten gegen von mir durch das aufgebaute Feindbild definierte Personen unternehmen - von denen ich mich im Anschluß sofort distanziere. *So *hatte ich das natürlich nie gemeint.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn ich sagen würde:
> _"Die Juden (Türken, Sinthi/Roma, Ausländer, Zigeuner, Flüchtlinge, etc ad inf) klauen uns die Arbeitsplätze und sacken sich unser schwerverdientes Geld ein."_ ist das _erstmal _tatsächlich nur eine Meinung.
> 
> Wenn ich das allerdings im Rahmen einer aufstachelnden Rede vor versammelten Pegidioten oder Anhängern der rechtsextremistischen AfD sage und zu einem "Kampf" dagegen aufrufe (selbst wenn dieser nur politisch legal gemeint ist )dann grenzt das an Volksverhetzung und dann ist mein Anliegen auch *nicht mehr*, meine *Meinung *zu sagen, sondern *die Zuhörerschaft anzustacheln,* diese Meinung zu übernehmen und möglicherweise nehme ich dabei sogar in Kauf, daß diese darauf basierend Gewalttaten gegen von mir durch das aufgebaute Feindbild definierte Personen unternehmen - von denen ich mich im Anschluß sofort distanziere. *So *hatte ich das natürlich nie gemeint.


Da bin ich natürlich bei dir, dass der Aufruf zu etwas keine reine Meinung mehr ist. Aber Volksverhetzung muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Aufruf zu etwas sein. Allein die Aussage:"Den Holocaust hat es nicht gegeben.", ist ja auch Volksverhetzung (§130 Abs. 3 StGB) obwohl es "nur" eine Meinung ist. Darauf wollte bei deiner Frage _was Volksverhetzung mit dem Thema Meinungsfreiheit zu tun hat_ hinaus.


----------



## Malifurion (27. Januar 2019)

Ich hab den Test mal selber gemacht: wenn man sich ohne Account auf YouTube befindet, braucht man im Durschnitt 8-12 Videos, um durch die Empfehlungen zum ersten Verschwörungsvideo zu gelangen. Und ja, es ist total absurd von einer Handwerker-Doku oder einem Beauty Kanal zu einem Video über UFO Sichtungen zu stolpern.


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Januar 2019)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Ich hab den Test mal selber gemacht: wenn man sich ohne Account auf YouTube befindet, braucht man im Durschnitt 8-12 Videos, um durch die Empfehlungen zum ersten Verschwörungsvideo zu gelangen. Und ja, es ist total absurd von einer Handwerker-Doku oder einem Beauty Kanal zu einem Video über UFO Sichtungen zu stolpern.


Ach man kennt das doch, man setzt sich vor Youtube, wollte nur ein normales Video zum Thema  Quantenmechanik schauen, die Stunden verfliegen und irgendwann heißt es wieder :"I'm in that weird part of YouTube ... again"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shredhead (27. Januar 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich werd jetzt hier mal nicht auf alles einzeln eingehen.
> 
> Scheinbar gehst du hier die ganze Zeit von dir allein aus. Aber hey...okay. Wo sind dann deine Grenzen? Wo ist für dich der Punkt, an dem man dich in deiner Würde verletzt? An dem Punkt, wo ich dich plötzlich in der Diskussion als dummes Arschloch bezeichne, das von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat, mit nem Bagger gefistet gehört und lieber die Fresse halten sollte? Das ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Ich weiß mich natürlich in der Regel zu benehmen. ^^ Aber ab wann sind DEINE Grenzen überschritten? Du hinterfragst, fragst mich nach meinen Grenzen, aber selbst machst du keine Anstalten, von deiner Seite aus klar zu machen, was für dich persönlich "Entwürdigung" bedeutet.
> 
> ...


Ich wollte damit aufzeigen, wie willkürlich und eben nicht eingrenzbar Gefühle sind und deshalb nicht als Grundlage zur Strafverfolgung dienen dürfen. Deine und meine Wahrnehmung von Gefühlen, Würde und Beleidigtsein unterscheiden sich genauso wie die von einem Richter zum nächsten. Vielleicht hast du ja einen Juristen in deinem Umkreis, mit dem du dich mal drüber unterhalten kannst, was das für ein Minenfeld ist.


> Und was die Definition von Gefühlen angeht... woher nimmst du die Fantasie, dass man Gefühle nicht definieren kann? Natürlich kann man z.B. "Hass" definieren und dieses Gefühl ist auch als _"ein „intensives Gefühl der Abneigung gegen eine Person oder eine Gruppe von Personen“ (z. B. Fremdenhass, Frauenhass, Judenhass) und kann zu aggressiven Handlungen gegenüber den Hassobjekten führen."_ definiert. Das ist in meinen Augen schon eine ziemlich klare Definition.  Für dich vielleicht nicht (da du ja scheinbar gern hinterfragst und es gern noch expliziter haben willst), aber für mich schon. Wir können "intensiv" auch gern durch "stark" oder "extrem" ersetzen, wenn du willst. Ändert aber nichts an der Definition.


Das ist eine Beschreibung, eine sprachliche Definition, wenn du so willst. Mir geht es um juristische Definitionen (s.o.)


> Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass man Gefühle nicht definieren kann, scheinst du dir deiner eigenen gar nicht bewusst zu sein, hm? Wenn du sagst "Man kann Gefühle nicht definieren", woher weißt du dann, wann du selbst hasst oder "nur" Abneigung/Antipathie empfindest? Hass und Antipathie ist nämlich nicht das selbe. Antwort: Selbstverständlich weißt du, wo der Unterschied ist und damit definierst du das Gefühl auch gleich.


Genau, ich lege das für mich fest. Und du für dich. Richter A für sich, Richter B für sich. Am Ende steht juristische Willkür.


> Dass der Begriff "Menschenwürde" ein doch relativ schwammiger Begriff ist, will ich gar nicht abstreiten. Aber an diesen Begriff sind im deutschen Recht viele Gesetze, Begriffe und andere (Grund-)Rechte gekoppelt.


Und das ist mein Problem damit, genauso wie dass diese schwammigen Formulierungen im Gesetz als Waffen gegen politische Gegner eingesetzt werden, auf allen Seiten des Spektrums.


> Und weiter? Dass da eine gewisse Eigenverantwortlichkeit mit spielt, sehe ich durchaus ein. Würde demjenigen auch sagen, sich aus der schädlichen Umgebung endgültig raus zuhalten. Aber soll das bedeuten, dass der/die Täter ungestraft davon kommen sollen, oder wie? Natürlich muss es für die Täter Konsequenzen geben. Alles andere wäre Victim Blaming und dem Opfer gegenüber auch nicht hilfreich. Bei Dingen wie Mobbing ist immer der Täter Schuld. Denn der macht das ganze ja bewusst und mit der vollen Absicht, dem Opfer zu schaden. Die Frage nach dem "Warum" und "Was kann das Opfer tun" ist bei der Schuldfrage in diesem speziellen Fall in meinen Augen völlig egal. Und in diesem Punkt lasse ich auch keine weitere Diskussion zu, weil es ein Fakt ist, dass der Täter ganz einfach bestraft gehört, weil er durch Mobbing die Würde des Opfers mit Füßen tritt.


Mobbing ist ein richtiger juristischer Problembereich, gerade auch wegen unsinniger Regelungen in Deutschland. Zum Beispiel dürfen vor Gericht keine heimlichen Aufnahmen verwendet werden, und Entschädigungen sind lächerlich gering. Das funktioniert in den USA mMn viel besser, da müssen die Personalabteilungen fix und entscheidend reagieren, wenn sie nicht Unsummen Geld vor Gericht verlieren wollen. Da ist der Mobber ganz schnell seinen Job los und der Betriebsfrieden wieder hergestellt.


> Muss auch gar nicht explizit drin stehen. Ich hab mir beispielsweise das Parteiprogramm der AfD durchgelesen, noch bevor sie bekannter und laut wurden. Da standen schon diverse Dinge drin, die rein gar nichts mit meinen Werten zu tun hatten. Und da ich in der Lage bin, zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, wusste ich auch schon, dass diese Partei nichts gutes und eine Partei voller rechter Besserverdiener ist, die keinesfalls etwas mit Gleichberechtigung und Freiheit am Hut haben.


Ist schon klar, geht mir ja genauso. Meiner Meinung nach wäre es aber besser, wenn ich nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen müsste.


> Jetzt halt mal den Ball flach. Wo hab ich so n Unfug behauptet? Ich bin der letzte, der von einigen wenigen auf alle schließt. Allerdings muss ich an der Stelle sagen, dass es statistisch gesehen richtig ist, wenn man sagt, dass rechte Gewalt mehr in den neuen Bundesländern, als in den alten zu finden ist.
> 
> https://de.statista.com/infografik/15213/rechte-gewalt-in-den-bundeslaendern/
> Und hier sind nur rechtsextrem motivierte Gewalttaten festgehalten. Die Grafik ist zwar von 2017, aber ich bezweifle, dass sich bis heute viel daran geändert hat.
> ...


Ja, da ist viel falsch gelaufen nach der Wiedervereinigung. Vieles wird aber auch hysterisch hochgeschrieben von einer Journaille, die nur noch von Clickbait leben kann.


> Zurück zum Thema: Redefreiheit hat nun mal Grenzen. Und sollte auch Grenzen haben. Punkt. Sonst sind wir ganz schnell mal bei Anarchie und das ist auch nicht erstrebenswert. Und wo die Redefreiheit ihre Grenzen hat, ist im Gesetz doch relativ klar definiert.


Eine starke Verfassung hilft gegen Anarchie genauso wie gegen totalitäre Bestrebungen. Minimal eingeschränkte Redefreiheit ist ein Garant für Freiheit, nicht umgekehrt. Meine Meinung.


> Ob das Gesetz nun Anwendung findet, ist dabei ein anderes Paar Schuhe. Das Opfer kann ja auch selbst entscheiden, ob es zum Anwalt rennt oder nicht. Ich persönlich würde es nicht wegen einer Beleidigung, so grob die auch sein mag, tun. Andere widerum schon, was auch völlig okay ist.


Ja, na klar. Mit der zunehmenden Spaltung und Polarisierung werden aber die Probleme mit diesen Gesetzen nicht geringer, ganz im Gegenteil. Wie gut das Haus gebaut ist, sieht man ja auch erst, wenn die Herbststürme wehen, und wenn es nicht gut genug war, müssen eben stärkere Wände gebaut werden.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2019)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Ich hab den Test mal selber gemacht: wenn man sich ohne Account auf YouTube befindet, braucht man im Durschnitt 8-12 Videos, um durch die Empfehlungen zum ersten Verschwörungsvideo zu gelangen. Und ja, es ist total absurd von einer Handwerker-Doku oder einem Beauty Kanal zu einem Video über UFO Sichtungen zu stolpern.



Ich bekomme gar keine vorgesetzt. Egal ob eingeloggt oder nicht. Das liegt wohl auch primär daran, daß sich mein Youtube-Konsum zu 90% aus Musik und zu 10% aus PC-Welt-Videos (Höllenmaschine) und einer Handvoll Videos zu Warthunder  (Lets Plays, Tips usw.) zusammensetzt. Wenn man jetzt bei Youtube nach Astronomie oder Wissenschaftlichen Themen oder gar nach Trump-Videos sucht ist die Gefahr auf solche Verschwörungstheorien zu kommen erheblich größer.  

Trump hat ja mal wieder den Bock abgeschossen: Er wollte der NASA ein unbegrenztes Budget garantieren, wenn sie zu Amtszeiten von ihm mit Menschen auf dem Mars landen. Soweit zum Thema Realitätsnähe... *ROFL*


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Ja, da ist viel falsch gelaufen nach der Wiedervereinigung. Vieles wird aber auch hysterisch hochgeschrieben von einer Journaille, die nur noch von Clickbait leben kann.


Das ist jetzt aber eine sehr einfache Ausrede für die *anderthalbfache *bis *zwanzigfache *Anzahl von Gewalttaten. 
Da kann man beim besten Willen nicht alles oder auch nur den Großteil davon auf verzerrte Berichterstattung schieben.



> Wie gut das Haus gebaut ist, sieht man ja auch erst, wenn die Herbststürme wehen, und wenn es nicht gut genug war, müssen eben stärkere Wände gebaut werden.


Aber es bringt auch nichts, dann am Grundgerüst zu feilen, sonst klappt das irgendwann zusammen wie ein Kartenhaus. Aber möglicherweise ist das ja das, was einige wollen ...


----------



## Bonkic (27. Januar 2019)

wenn youtube als quelle für verschwörungstheorien ab jetzt ausfällt, bleibt ja immer noch pcgames (zeitgeist).


----------



## Worrel (27. Januar 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ach man kennt das doch, man setzt sich vor Youtube, wollte nur ein normales Video zum Thema  Quantenmechanik schauen, die Stunden verfliegen und irgendwann heißt es wieder :"I'm in that weird part of YouTube ... again"


Ich fände es gut, wenn die Vorschläge, die man (eingeloggt) bekommt, mehr mit dem Video zu tun hätten als mit meiner View History. Ich schaue beispielsweise gerne  Penn & Teller, ab und zu mal interessante Videos von Britain has Talent und Ablegern, Hishe, Extra 3 ...

Und dann bekomme ich zb bei Extra 3 Penn & Teller, Britain has Talent, eine Hobbit Filmkritik, ein Video über das Acting von Nicholas Cage "Deep or Dumb?"  ... aber keinen einzigen weiteren Extra3 Link. 
Oder wenn ich gerade mal in der Stimmung bin, mir ein paar Penn & Teller Videos anzuschauen, muß ich erst danach suchen, weil mir in den Vorschlägen fürs nächste Video eher Harald Lesch vorgeschlagen wird ...

Kann man da irgendwo was einstellen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Januar 2019)

Shredhead schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit aufzeigen, wie willkürlich und eben nicht eingrenzbar Gefühle sind und deshalb nicht als Grundlage zur Strafverfolgung dienen dürfen. Deine und meine Wahrnehmung von Gefühlen, Würde und Beleidigtsein unterscheiden sich genauso wie die von einem Richter zum nächsten. Vielleicht hast du ja einen Juristen in deinem Umkreis, mit dem du dich mal drüber unterhalten kannst, was das für ein Minenfeld ist.
> 
> Das ist eine Beschreibung, eine sprachliche Definition, wenn du so willst. Mir geht es um juristische Definitionen (s.o.)
> 
> Genau, ich lege das für mich fest. Und du für dich. Richter A für sich, Richter B für sich. Am Ende steht juristische Willkür.


Braucht es da wirklich juristische Definitionen, was ein Gefühl ist? In meinen Augen nicht. Wozu auch? Wir wissen alle, was Hass ist. Zumindest gehe ich mal davon aus. 

Es braucht für Dinge wie "Aufsichtspflicht" eine klare, juristische Definition, aber nicht für Gefühle. Gefühle sind grundsätzlich klar definiert und der einzige Unterschied von Mensch zu Mensch ist einfach der Umgang mit diesen Gefühlen. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Mobbing ist ein richtiger juristischer Problembereich, gerade auch wegen unsinniger Regelungen in Deutschland. Zum Beispiel dürfen vor Gericht keine heimlichen Aufnahmen verwendet werden, und Entschädigungen sind lächerlich gering.


Zumindest hier sind wir uns wohl ganz klar einig.  



Shredhead schrieb:


> Ja, da ist viel falsch gelaufen nach der Wiedervereinigung. Vieles wird aber auch hysterisch hochgeschrieben von einer Journaille, die nur noch von Clickbait leben kann.


Ein Problem und auch auffällig ist es ja trotzdem. 



Shredhead schrieb:


> Minimal eingeschränkte Redefreiheit ist ein Garant für Freiheit, nicht umgekehrt. Meine Meinung.
> 
> 
> Ja, na klar. Mit der zunehmenden Spaltung und Polarisierung werden aber die Probleme mit diesen Gesetzen nicht geringer, ganz im Gegenteil. Wie gut das Haus gebaut ist, sieht man ja auch erst, wenn die Herbststürme wehen, und wenn es nicht gut genug war, müssen eben stärkere Wände gebaut werden.


Diese Redefreiheit haben wir doch aber in DE. Du darfst doch sagen, was du willst. Du darfst einen Blog schreiben, in dem du ganz klar Position zu einer Sache beziehst. Du darfst auf die Straße gehen, du darfst Satire betreiben usw. usw. 

Natürlich wird nicht jeder deiner Meinung sein und deine Ansichten (vielleicht auch scharf) kritisieren. Natürlich wird es Leute geben, die dich auf ihrer Plattform aufgrund deiner Ansichten nicht haben wollen. Aber auch das gehört zur Rede- und Meinungsfreiheit: Andere Leute haben diese Freiheit auch. Und andere Leute haben die Freiheit, selbst zu entscheiden, ob sie sich deine oder meine verbalen Ergüsse antun wollen oder nicht. GIlt nicht nur für Privatpersonen, sondern auch für Firmen. Wenn eine Firma jemanden entlässt, weil die Person z.B. immer wieder klar rechtes Gedankengut äußerte, dann ist das in der Tat legitim, wenn es nicht zu den Werten der Firma passt und der Betriebsfrieden gestört ist. Kannst du auch gern auf Kommentarbereiche auf irgendwelchen Plattformen übertragen. Da ist es das gleiche. 

Auch ein Rechtsextremist darf aber grundsätzlich seine Meinung äußern. Es kommt halt nur auf die Formulierung an. Ein "Man sollte alle Ausländer am besten verbrennen. Damit wäre Deutschland sicherer" ist ja wohl aus guten Gründen nicht erlaubt. Aber ein "Ich sehe die Einwanderung ziemlich kritisch, weil ich darin eine Gefahr für die deutsche Kultur und unsere Politik sehe." kann man noch so stehen lassen. Entspricht nicht meinen Werten, aber würde zumindest eine Diskussionsgrundlage bieten, die sich im Rahmen des Gesetzes bewegt. 

Deswegen würde ich mich übrigens auch nie dafür einsetzen, rechte Parteien verbieten zu lassen. Demokratie lebt eben auch von unterschiedlichsten Meinungen, auch wenn man Meinung X und Y eben nicht gern hört.


----------



## Shredhead (27. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) es ging um Volksverhetzung und Holocaustleugnung in Parteiprogrammen. Was hat jetzt eine aus dem Ruder gelaufene Demo-Veranstaltung damit zu tun? Ohne Verknüpfung zu entsprechenden volksverhetzerischen Aussagen eines Redners: nichts.
> b) Du schreibst das so, als ob ganz Deutschland *nur wegen dieses einen Tages *der Meinung wäre, Sachsen wäre recht(sextrem)er als der Rest von Deutschland. Aber das geht doch schon mindestens seit 2015 so.


Klar geht das schon länger so, weil die Journaille gerne hetzt.


> paar Stichwörter: Clausnitz,


Jap, das war Scheiße.


> _"Sie haben mich ins Gesicht gefilmt, das dürfen sie nicht"_ (Dresden),


Der Mann hatte Recht, hat auch nichts mit Rechtsextremismus zu tun.


> Pegida Aufmärsche (Dresden)


Ebenfalls kein Rechtsextremismus. Wärst du hier mit Legida gekommen, hätte ich dir zugestimmt. 


> Wenn man die NSU noch mit hinzunimmt, schon seit Jahrhundertbeginn.


Die Wurzeln des verbreiteten Rechtsextremismus in Ostdeutschland liegen in den 90ern, genauso wie der NSU. Ist aber auch nicht schlimmer als westdeutsche Geschichten (GLADIO, Wehrsportgruppe Hoffmann, SS-Veteranen, Nazis in Nachkriegsdeutschland uvm.)


> Mööp, falsch.
> 
> Solche Straftaten werden bundesweit nach dem PMK Definitionssystem geordnet (siehe Antwort zu 4.). Wie du in der Antwort auf eine kleine Anfrage der AfD entnehmen kannst (siehe erste Tabelle), gibt es dort verschiedene Spalten ua. für "ausländische" und "religiöse Ideologie".


Mööp, zweifelhaft. Seit 2008 wird das so gezählt: https://www.focus.de/politik/deutschland/rechtsextremismus-so-viele-straftaten-wie-nie_aid_361205.html


> Seit Januar 2008 würden bundeseinheitlich auch Fälle, in denen der Täter nicht zweifelsfrei feststeht, zu den Straftaten gezählt. Die Zahl der rechtsextremistisch motivierten Gewalttaten lag den Angaben zufolge bis Mitte Dezember bei 965.


Diese Antwort wieselt ganz geschickt drum herum.


> Eine Antwort aus dieser kleinen Anfrage möchte ich noch hervorheben:
> In Sachsen-Anhalt wurden im Zeitraum von 2015 bis Juni 2018 "zu [...] antisemitischen Straftaten [...] insgesamt 167 Tatverdächtige ermittelt. Die Tatverdächtigen besitzen ausnahmslos die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit."


Erstens sagt Staatsangehörigkeit null über die politische Motivation, zweitens erleben das Juden selbst ganz anders:
https://uni-bielefeld.de/ikg/daten/JuPe_Bericht_April2017.pdf


> Wenn ich sagen würde:
> _"Die Juden (Türken, Sinthi/Roma, Ausländer, Zigeuner, Flüchtlinge, etc ad inf) klauen uns die Arbeitsplätze und sacken sich unser schwerverdientes Geld ein."_ ist das _erstmal _tatsächlich nur eine Meinung.
> 
> Wenn ich das allerdings im Rahmen einer aufstachelnden Rede vor versammelten Pegidioten oder Anhängern der rechtsextremistischen AfD sage und zu einem "Kampf" dagegen aufrufe (selbst wenn dieser nur politisch legal gemeint ist )dann grenzt das an Volksverhetzung und dann ist mein Anliegen auch *nicht mehr*, meine *Meinung *zu sagen, sondern *die Zuhörerschaft anzustacheln,* diese Meinung zu übernehmen und möglicherweise nehme ich dabei sogar in Kauf, daß diese darauf basierend Gewalttaten gegen von mir durch das aufgebaute Feindbild definierte Personen unternehmen - von denen ich mich im Anschluß sofort distanziere. *So *hatte ich das natürlich nie gemeint.


Ich will hier nicht irgendwelche Parteien verteidigen, aber die AFD ist nicht rechtsextremistisch, und Buzzfeed zu zitieren um das zu "beweisen" ist in etwa so ehrlich wie die Compact zu zitieren um zu beweisen, dass die SPD linksextremistisch ist. Ich möchte hier noch anmerken, dass ich davon überzeugt bin, dass in der AFD Rechtsextremisten auch auf hohen Posten sitzen. Macht aber die Partei nicht rechtsextremistisch, und anscheinend verlassen immer mehr dieser Gestalten die AFD.


----------



## Loosa (27. Januar 2019)

Das Thema ist Verschwörungstheorien bei Youtube. Das betrifft dann auch das Thema Meinungsfreiheit, was klar auch lokale Berührungspunkte hat, weil solche Beispiele halt greifbarer sind.
Aber macht nicht wieder einen Pegida-Thread daraus. Bisschen Zurückhaltung in der Hinsicht?


----------



## Schalkmund (27. Januar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Kann man da irgendwo was einstellen?


Ich glaube nicht. Youtube merkt sich halt deine Sehgewohnheiten und liefert entsprechend Videos teils auch nur Artverwandte.  Aber gerne drücken sie dir auch mal irgendwelche Videos auf die gar nichts damit zu tun haben  und das sehr penetrant bis man es endlich anklickt damit es nicht zum 10 mal auf meiner Startseite landet. 
Oder du müsstes alle Kanäle die Penn & Teller Videos liefern abonnieren und evtl. die Glocke drücken damit du sie regelmäßig auf der Startseite hast, kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie hoch der regelmäßige Output der Kanäle ist.


----------



## Loosa (27. Januar 2019)

Hab jetzt ein paar Posts entfernt. Diskussion zu Meinungsfreiheit, spannend.
Aber nicht die Abwärtspirale die wir hier schon endlos hatten. In der Hinsicht, nope. 

Bissi schwierig das zu trennen. Ein Satz provoziert den nächsten. Wie beim Tennis. Tiebreak?
Deswegen nochmal meine Bitte. Gegenseitiges Pegida geflame? Nicht hier.


----------



## nuuub (27. Januar 2019)

> Hab jetzt ein paar Posts entfernt. Diskussion zu Meinungsfreiheit, spannend.
> Aber nicht die Abwärtspirale die wir hier schon endlos hatten. In der Hinsicht, nope.



Ist klar ^^


----------

